# CLOMID & TAMOXIFEN GIRLS 2008 PART 3



## angel83

Hi Ladies 

The number of us women taking Tamoxifen is starting to increase. So i figured we need a place to talk about it.

Hope you all dont mind. Please come and join me.

Angel83


----------



## Bag of Bones

Hi there Angel!

I am on my 2nd month of Tamoxifen.

The first cycle was 20mg and I produced 2 follicles - one on my left at 18mm and one on the right at 14mm. BFN

This cycle, I have been on 40mg and had a scan last night which showed only one follicle (on the left again ) but a whopping 22mm so I've used the Ovitrelle injection and we're getting busy  

If this is not our month, I have a precription for 80mg and I'd really like to see two plump follies at the next scan.

I haven't had any side effects at all from the Tamoxifen.  Last month I felt very nauseus after the Ovitreel but it didn't last.

Would love to hear about other girls using Tamoxifen, especially the sucess stories!

BoB x


----------



## angel83

Hey there Hun

Im sorry to read about you M/C, i had 1 in July 07 and i would have been due now on the 20/03/08.

I hope we both get the babies we desire using Tamoxifen, but i totally agree with you, no side effects..


----------



## angel83

Af got me, so no luck with Tamoxifen this time.


----------



## cleg

NEW HOME LADIES HAPPY 

xxx


----------



## angeldelight78

hiya everyone

hope ur all well xxx

im so pleased as looks like i ovulated few days ago, i temp every mth and manage to pick up ovulation again, and the main thing is as soon as id ov my stomach bloating and pain went the day after so looks like im at home for mothers day too  

xx


----------



## Shellebell

AD ~ thats great news hun   I bet that is a weight off your mind


----------



## cleg

AD glad all is well + you dont have to go in 

xxx


----------



## linlou17

thanks honey its so frustrating they had just better get me in!!!!!  

jes - hope you cold clears up soon mine is just sore throat and tiredness at the minute but going out tonight and not feeling in the mood

we have not been to the meal yet it is in a couple of weeks but it is the weekend i am due ov if scan results ok and i get injection so neither of us can drink and im just looking for any excuse not to go i know that sounds so awful of me but his aunty is such a shallow person and when we did not go to her 38th birthday party she really took the huff with us and i was ill really ill i was covered from head to toe in a rash that we did not know what it was i was depressed and stressed with ttc and all she did was **** off the fact we had not made it to dp mum!!!! i even called her the day after to see if she had a nice day and she told me she was too tired to talk and would call me later then never did now 6 months down the line would like the pleasure of our company i just feel like to tell her to stick her invite!!! gosh sorry i am foul today!!!!!!!!


----------



## linlou17

that good news ad  

i do not temp or use opk's but am thinking of starting does it matter what time if day you do them?


----------



## cleg

your temps need to be done as soon as you wake, before you even move or have a drink do your temp, i kept forgetting 

as for OPK's you are best doing them between 12 + 6 in the afternoon + try to not drink fluids for an hour or more before 

xxx


----------



## linlou17

thanks cleg, i have no idea when i ov and hospital are useless so think i will start to do them so i will hopefully know when is best time for bms

L x


----------



## cleg

AD will shed more light on the temps idea for you as i know she has been doing it a while, as long as you get yourself a decent digital thermometre it should be fine  then again i got mine for bout £2 out of bodycare + it did give accurate temps like i said i just kept forgetting or i would have a drink 

i will say use caution with OPK's you know i am not a howge fan of them as they can drive you coco loco but give them a go they may work a treat for you, you cant knock it till you tried i suppose  + its up to you to decide weather they are worth it

xxx


----------



## linlou17

my previous cons advised that i did not do opk's and temps as it can become obsessive so i have never done them so i dont know i am scared as im a bit   already!!1


----------



## cleg

like i said use caution hunny but if you have never tried you wont know weather its for you or not, i prefered just to have the BMS on a very regular basis as DP more than i was finding it was becoming a little too clinical with the OPK's + temps + i had to realise it put pressur on him too as wel as driving me 

why not try the tmps for now + save the money you would have spent on OPK's to get a decent thermometre out of boots, you can get the fertility ones here you go they are on offer take a peak, you get a diary to accompany it + keep track of changes

http://www.boots.com/shop/product_details.jsp?productid=1027224&classificationid=1047309

xxx

/links


----------



## linlou17

yes thanks think will start doing temps and see how i go i dont want it to become "clinical" as you say and think we have done really well so far at not letting it become like that, thanks so much for the advice


----------



## angeldelight78

hiya all

Yes Cleg thats the fertility pack i brought the boots one 12.99 i found it so so helpful i also use online temping too but a decent themometer is usually enough to pick up the changes, as long as you stick to temping same time in morning and not getting out bed, and yes cleg no drinking    as long as it doesnt become stressful i think its an ideal way of seeing whats happening its alwys worth a try, the amount people spend on opks could buy urself a them  

Im actually able to find out when, the only down fall is it picks up ovualtion after you've ovulated as when ur progesterone kicks in it causes ur bbt to rise, they say its ideal to temps for at least few mths because its then when you get to find out approx when ovulating also ur luteal phase, ive been doing for while now and have been lucky enough to be ovualting the 1st mth i started temping to could see what happening with my body, i also usually know af coming as temps drop although this is usually the day af starts that they drop but i usually see i drop few days b4 leading upto a big drop and af comes

I think temping is a whole lot better than opks although opks seem to be ok for me even with pcos ( some are advised against opks with pcos but i was told by f/consult ok as my levels wasnt to bad)  same with temping it worth trying it but if you find it stressful id say the bms on regular basis like cleg says  

xx


----------



## lawsy

hi everyone,

tempin sounds quite gd, never done it, but off to uk on tues so I might pick up a boots kit n give it a go, didnt find opk's too gd, as I would have a darker line for about five days at a time!!!??

It's beautiful weather here today, pickin up again now, so been to benalmadena port n fed fish, it was soooooooo relaxin!

Weird body I have, not had usual spots, bloatin etc like norm build up to af n have had really sore boobs morn n eve, n then lastnight I had a tiny bit of blood when wipin,sorry tmi,  followed by dark spottin this mornin n got backache, but no af arrived!!! 

normally it builds up each time I go to the loo, if u know wot I mean, hope I am not grossin u all out! I fully expected the witch to be here this mornin n I am sooo surprised because my cycle has been really irregular, so day 31 today n thought it was great to be nearer regular.So dont know wot is goin on? 

I mentioned to dp that it might be implantation n he just almost rolled his eyes n said well we'll have to wait n see, which upset me a bit. u see I've had high prolactin levels for 18mths which gives u pg type symptoms, so I've FELT pg several times.

I wish it would either come or not it's peein me off!!!! My body is soooooooooooooooo annoyin!

Anyway, my lovelies,

bubbs, my mate is 6 mths pg n totally insensitive, don't wanna see her son when he arrives, cos she's totally ott about it all n doesnt think, so I know wot u ,mean!

linlou, nasty nurse!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Cleg, fingers crossed all goes well xxx

Honey, sorry u r feelin poo!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx

AD, glad u've settled down n u ovulated hooray, good luck darlin xxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx to everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## cleg

lawsy men are rather flippant at times, i have been there before the whole rolling of the eyes just belt him  or ignore him, its silly as when you dont tell them things its the "why didnt you say" + when you do tell them they dont seem to be concerned  sure they do it on purpose + like i say when you have these pills in your system + depending on what time of your cycle it is things can seem ever so emphasised + emotions are pushed so you take things to heart more easily 

as for your AF or lack of it shall we say i hope she does stay away 

xxx


----------



## kim77

Hello Lovelies, in need of some reassurance please.

I have just finished last night my 4th month of Clomid, last time lucky only 3 months.  I feel to be honest terrible.  All the Clomid side effects that I get are twice as bad, I have been so tired this week and not sleeping, I have had a nightmare week at work so been very stressed.  This morning I was going so dizzy it felt like I'd turned in a circle before I walk as I was walking wonky!!! I feel so hazzie in my help DH is basically snapping at me left right and centre as I cant remember anything and some of the stuff I say makes no sense.  I just feel like curling up and sleeping ad hoping I feel better tomorrow.

Is it normal to feel so rubbish? or is it just a bad week come really wrong.  

Kim xxx


----------



## cleg

Kim  the effects of clomid vary as you know but i would suggest if you are concerned please go see your GP or get in touch with whoever prescribed them just let them know your symptoms especially the dizziness + see what they say, it sounds like you are struggling a wee bit + better to get profesional advice although this is your last cycle so if you would rather wait + see if things get any better then so be it BUT if when you go back to see your con he wants to prescribe more clomid please let him be aware of the SE you have suffered if indeed they are SE, did you ever feel like this before your clomid cycles ?

xxx


----------



## jes4

hi girls 

Linlou - With regards to doing temps as some of you have been discussing it - i've been doing mine for about a year now (except when i had my brief PG). I haven''t got too obsessed by it - as it shows ov past the time its happened, i don't find it puts any extra pressure on us - if anything, its an indicator as to when i can relax a bit, as hopefully by the time i get the temp rise, we'll have done all we can for that cycle   and its just a waiting game after that! It even gave me an indication that i was PG as i had an implantation dip 5 days post ov when i did conceive!! (although i refused to think it was that and was thinking i'd mucked up with my dates and actually hadn't ovulated when i thought i had  )

Kim -    sorry to hear your having a bad time of it. I suffer from dizzy   spells alot of the time due to a prob with my inner ear, so i know how much it can get you down. It is listed as one of the side effects from clomid, but i've always put mine down to my ear as they started way before i went on the clomid.     that you feel better soon hun 

lawsy - men eh  My DH is exactly the same!  

Ad - good to hear youre feeling better and you'll be at home for mothers day 

Hi to everyone else. I had a lovely walk with my fur babies earlier - been such a bright and spring-like day here 

jesXXX


----------



## kim77

Cleg Thank you, I have been prescribed 3 more months (this was my 1st of the 3) at the same strength.  It has just been today I felt the dizzyness.  If still like this on Monday I will book a telephone consultation with my GP to be on the safe side.  Tho jes has said something interesting.

Jes I wonder if thats whats happend with me.  I have problems with my middle ear to, I have to used menthol alot to try and help them drain.  I am just now shifting everthing from my resent cold so I wonder if its that.

Just has a shower and put my princess to bed so I'm now comfy in my dressing gown watching Ant&Dec 

Thanks you again, so glad I have you ladies to talk to.  DH just kept saying I've always been dizzy!!!!!!!!!!

Kim xxx


----------



## cleg

Kim it wont hurt to get a full check up hunny thats what i was trying to say even thought it could be the clomid it could be caused by something else, but i couldt find the right words without scaring you 

xxx


----------



## jes4

hey there kim. Just to let you know that the problem with my dizziness started with an inner ear infection (i've always had probs with my ears!)  - they think it was labrynthitus, which comes after a cold or some other similar infection. I also get nausea with it - bit like travel sickness. Apparently its actually quite common although i hadn't heard of it before (since then i've met LOADS of people who have had it at some point in their lives!) i was v unlucky in that it didn't get better and theyve now diagnosed 'vestibular neuronitus'. i've had physio to try and re-train my brain into compensating for the dizzy spells - interestingly the best cure for me was getting PG! Symptoms totally went away - and although i've had a couple of spells since the mc, its no where near as bad as it was. Very odd  

    that whatever it is causing yours clears up very soon!!!!!Take it easy and get DH to look after you 
jesXXX


----------



## bubblicous

my god i only went to work and i had 4 pages to catch up on in tlike one day what you lot like  

well i worked an 8-5 today   listening to people moan about there photos and asking me to do things i cant but hey its the perk of my job   

my (.)(.) are killing me im cd 21 today and i have hundreds of cm (tmi i know but theres loads) i had quite a bit around ov time to but today at one point i though maybe some pee has sliped out   it was that bad

my friend whis having the baby anytime now knows all about our if shes been dead good she actually went to get investigated herself and was told to contatc the dr when she was ready to have a baby and they would give her clomid (as she didnt have a regular cycle) but she didnt need it she got pregnant with her buba whilst on honeymoon (she planned to go to the dr when she got home about getting clomid and instead of that found out she was pregnant)

i feel bad for being jellous though as i have 2 kids she has none so this is her first
i just want to have dh baby so so much 

anyhoos im shattered at the moment and im working a 9-9 tomorrow       (why i voulenteer for these things is beyond me!!!! i need my head read)

so cause im working i got my mothers day tonight just a mug its what i asked for but my girls wrote there own names in the card and that means more to me than anything just shows how grown up they are espec my baby shes only 4

ok going to do personals but its over 2 threads so bare with me if i miss you soz i havent meant it

kim - that really doesnt sound good    i hope you start to feel better soon hunni 

lawsy - you have to wonder why peole are like that dont know espec our friends fingers crossed your symptoms are pg symptoms 

ad- i dont think i could temp everyday think id drive myself nuts well done to you for doing it though i did tryy it for w few months but i didnt notice any change though that was before the clomid so i didnt see a chang prob because i wasnt ovulating  

cleg - hows u hunni hows the buliders doing 

honey - nearly buying baby stuff isnt daft neither is looking its somthing that we prob all do i hope your feeling a bit better now

jes - hope the cleaning went well mrs and hope the meal goes nice tomorrow my mum is the same thing is she visiting tomorrow when im at work so god knows what the house will be like

gemmy - thats terrible that they do that i hope the girls on here have helped you out hunni xx

shellebell - hope your cold starts to feel better soon 

well thats me i think if i missed you im soz


----------



## bubblicous

jes4 said:


> hey there kim. Just to let you know that the problem with my dizziness started with an inner ear infection (i've always had probs with my ears!) - they think it was labrynthitus, which comes after a cold or some other similar infection. I also get nausea with it - bit like travel sickness. Apparently its actually quite common although i hadn't heard of it before (since then i've met LOADS of people who have had it at some point in their lives!)


jess my dh suffers from labrynthitus quite often he first got it in 2006 and since then hes head it about 5 times and most times it lasts for a few weeks 
he ends up on the sick and everything with it as he drives for a living (not good having it when driving) he says it feels like your really drunk and the room is spinning 
we had never heard of it till he got it either never met anyone else whos had it either so will need to tell him about you

kim if theres a chance its that then id go to gp as they give u medication to help it


----------



## jes4

Hi bubs,  - the 'drunk' feeling with the dizziness i can totally relate to  Must be tough on your DH if it affects his job. I had a few weeks off when i first got it (which was over 2 years ago) but other than that i've been ok enough to work, although feel a bit spaced out lots of the time!! Some of the other people I know who've had it also have had recurring bouts of it but I'm the only one i've met whose had it for more than a couple of months   !!!!

Hope you have a good rest this eve - don't envy you going to work tomorrow  Although i will spend most of my day doing work  - am doing parents evenings next week so have lots of notes to make so i know what i'm going to say about all my little darlings


----------



## Wee Lass

Hey 

Sorry, haven't been on for a few days, Ha our 12 day scan on Friday, which went better than last month, looks like we have 2 good size follicles on my right ovary (cant find left it is always hidden!), The nurse we had on Friday spent so much more time explaining sizes, positions etc, it made it much more relaxing even if she was making jokes and making fun!. Had another nurse called in as they can never trace my other ovary, they have no reason to believe that there is only one as they can see the major blood vessel of something!, time will tell, they will put me in for a lap after the next cycle if still nothing positive.
Hopefully I will ovulate this month!. 
We are off work for a long weekend so will get lots of    and lazy mornings. Cant wait!.

Angel congratulations on quitting smoking! - well done!  

Bubbilicious, hope your work is not to bad and you have a easy day, not to many people moaning!.

Jess your symptoms sound awful, how do you manage to do anything, I am a terrible one for feeling dizzy/Faint but it is usually low blood sugar, or running about to much and my body being 2 paces behind me, It must be awful!.

Honey, I always look at the baby clothes,I'm sure its just natural!.

Hey to everyone, I haven't had a chance to mention.    

AD, I temp everyday, It makes me feel like I am doing everything I can, my temperature is totally erratic, I haven't yet ovulated on Clomid, or had a natural period for 10 years or so, but it makes me fell better, I have the Digital Ovulation tester and will use it this month also.


Chin up to us all on this Mothers Day !!      . I have my mum and dad coming for dinner tonight, so will be busy cooking all day!.

Luv
Linz
xxxx


----------



## honeyakon

*hiya everyone feeling beter today thank you 

woke up with heartburn erghhhh i hate that  might be the clomid not really sure want to pick your brains

what do people meen by vivid dreams ?*


----------



## abbybella

Hiya girls   What a lot of posts!

Hope everyone is alright. So tired today went to Brighton for the day yesterday and feeling the effects of it today! I almost got soaked by a freezing cold wave as well   which dp and dd thought was hilarious!!!

Hiya Gemmy welcome to the clomid girls   Sorry to hear your bad experience, how are you feeling about it all?

Linlou your hospital sounds as helpful and concerned as mine (ie Not!!) Kick up a stink to get your scans Did you have a nice evening?

AD great news you ovulated    I have no idea whether i did or not this month was a bit pre-occupied  

Oh I checked out the drugs i am on with the NHS website and they are all ok to use with clomid (apperntly) so i guess its ok to take the next lot next cycle. As i can't ask my consultant i have no idea really!! (he is FAR too busy to see me until April)
Also the drugs i am on are ok (they think) to take during pregnancy (if i by some miricle manage to get a bfp!!)

Jes sorry to hear about your symptons, i would go to the gp anyway see if there is anything they can do to help to relieve them. Clomid is a funny drug and its effects seem to change month to month!!

Bubbles hope work is ok, that is a long old day there!

Hiya to everyone else, sorry if i missed you my brain is still like spaghetti   XX


----------



## jes4

hi girls. 

Kim - how you feeling today hun? 

Honey - sorry bout your heartburn. hope youre feeling better now. Its not a symptom i've had from the clomid. As for vivid dreams - i've had loads this cycle. I don't normally remember my dreams, but lately they've been REALLY wierd, and have stayed with me when i've woken up. Seems to correspond with waking up with hot flushes   Very odd 

Abby - hope you enjoyed brighton (except for that big wave  ) - We go there quite regularly as we're only about 20miles away, and have quite a few friends who live there! As for my dizzy spells, they're not connected with the clomid as have had them for over 2 years now. The GP passed me on an ENT consultant, and he passed me on the physio, and he reckons he's done all he can for me (have bizarre eye and head/neck exercises i have to do!) So i just get on and do my best to ignore it. Hoping that i'll get PG again soon and they'll go away like they did last time   

Linz -     that you do ovulate this month!!!!

hello to everyone else! Well, i've finally finished the housework (that i didn't get done yesterday coz i kept on getting distracted  ) and i think its ready for 'inspection' when mum comes round for dinner later  My DH is still away at his sisters  Not sure if he'll be back today as planned as when i spoke to him yesterday he was feeling really ill again and didn't know if he'd be up to driving back. So feeling a bit lonesome! The doggies do their best, but their conversation is a little limited    

jesXXX


----------



## abbybella

Hiya jes

Hopefully your dizziness will ease, do the excersies help at all? Lucky you living so close to Brighton we live 2 hours away so it was a bit of a trek!! My sister is going to Uni there in september though so will be done there a lot more hopefully!! Was very windy there yesterday  

i MUST do some housework, it seems to be fine all week then on my day off its a HUGE mess got tons to do. ugh X


----------



## angeldelight78

hi all

just wanted to say hello & say happy mothers day !!!

unfortunatly although i got away with goin in hospital and felt so much better after ovualting a few days ago......... i have a nasty sickness bug since yesterday morning its horrendous, my daughter was sick earlier on in the week and my sons been ill twice with it this week but i woke up yesterday morning with nasty diar    i couldnt move yesterday without being sick  

Im feeling a little better this morning but still off, my sons still feeling poorly too bless him, just hope my youngest dd dont get it or dp  

love to you all....sorry no personals 

Nicky xx


----------



## honeyakon

*jes ,,,,,,, Thank god the dreams are not me going mad. Since i ov'd (supposedly ) iv been having really weird not unsettling but i remember them dreams. I usually never remember them so to have them every single night is odd ,And i still have heart burn i only ever had it when pg with my two but far to early for that to happen so thought it might have been the clomid?. Could be the metformin though lol .Enjoy your dinner  Im like that the house gets cleaned from top to bottom when my in-laws come round lol.

Nicky .....So sorry your not well its awful when everyone in the household gets sick  glad your feeling better now though.

To everyone else im sorry i die my hair blond but it really is my disposition  so tend to forget what i was going to write and that's what i did here so big huggs and hope your all well .

Ohh and im on cd 25 .My (.)(.) are killing well like iv said the nipples  ,and a sharp pain in my right (.) so all in all fed up with that. Iv got loads of cm looks like whats called egg white cm but i know iv already ov'd !. And opk's are still neg ,Another one for you i got a sharp pain in my left side today really low down only a few seconds but made me stand still. I feel icky and cant figure out all these things that are happening. If i did ov why did it not show on opk's (but consultant said she definitely thinks i ov'd from my scan ) and why all the cm now ohh see what im like when i start!!. So many questions i may have been ttc two years but as i dont ov i know nothing about the 2ww lol im driving myself and probably all of you mad  .*


----------



## abbybella

Hiya!

Oh Ad sorry to hear you have been struck down with the dreaded lurgy   It's awful isn't it especially when it gets passed round everyone and you have to look after them as well as feeling like death yourself.

Very glad to hear the pains are getting better in your stomach thats good news. Hope you all feel better soon hun X

Honey it sounds like you have ovulated, opks are funny things sometimes. Its possible to miss the surge and not get a positive even though you have ovulated. The surge can sometimes only show for 24 hours or less. 

XX


----------



## cleg

wee lass glad your scan went well chick 

honey please step away from the OPK's , you have been told by a profesional that you have probably ovulated so i would take that + now just concentrate on relaxing through your 

AD 's sorry you are ill hunny

hi, bub, kim, shelly, lin, abby, jes, lawsy, gemmy, angel + angel thinking of you all today on mothers day 

xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

Happy Mothering Sunday to all the Mum's, Mum's to be, Wishing to be Mum's and Mum's with empty arm's  

Well the  has def gone awol   BFN today (let my imagination run away with me this morning  )

Sorry no personals as I have read everything and had a phonecall and promptly forgot it all   

Big love n hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## lawsy

Hi guys,

Hope all ok n those of u feelin poorly will soon be better xxxxxxxxxxxxx

May be my last post tonight or perhaps tomorrow until next wkd, as I'm off to the Uk to take my sixth form students on a theatre trip n won't have a computer handy.

Just to let u know not pg symptoms Af arrived, but not sad just glad to be starting pills n gettin on with it, so I start n join u as an official Clomid Chick tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!

Much love n best wishes to u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx p.s. i wonder how much of a nutter I will have turned into by next week he he!


----------



## Jill31

Been pre-occupied and anxious all weekend as coming to the end of my first cycle on Clomid and the witch is about to arrive. The annoying thing is, for the first time in a year, I got myself all worked up that I might be pregnant, because I had pink spotting that I thought was implantation bleeding from day 23 of a day 28 cycle. The thing is now its day 27 and the spotting is now looking more like the false starts I usually get before the main event!  I wish it would hurry up and arrive, as I think waiting is the hardest thing.  Also on Friday I was SO sure that it had worked, so its a long way to fall when I've got my hopes up. DH warned me of this, which is just annoying! 

Just to cheer myself up, does anyone have any advise on how to brighten up my profile? I'm new to FF and would love to know how to make glitter fairies or get a gliittery signiature.


----------



## cleg

jill i will leave you the links for 2 sites that you can get glitters from have a look round + all you do is select what you want then copy the BBcode for forums 

http://www.glitter-graphics.com/

http://www.glitteryourway.com/popular/

/links


----------



## max_8579

Hi jes4, im ok thanx hun,good to see your on here again  

Good luck for testing.   

Hope your ok linlou,try not to stress yourself out too much.xxx


----------



## Jill31

Thanks Clegg,

I'll enjoy having a play with those! Feel cheered up already


----------



## Jill31

Just trying out my glitter


----------



## cleg

do you know how to add to your profile ?? thats the bit that we have along the botton of our posts ?

xxx


----------



## Bag of Bones

So sorry to read that 

Better luck this cycle.  Are you on the same dose?

I'm 4DPO and feeling quite positive - not sure how long that will last LOL

Take care,

BoB x


----------



## bubblicous

evening ladies

well im absoultley shattered    twas a long long day but wasnt to bad not many moany buggers but lots of people in the shop itself all gone mothers day mad buying every flower in sight  

well apart from being rather tired im fine just the boobies but they arent actually that bad today so me thinks that perhaps no baby this month but hey thers always next month 
af due on sat so we will need to wait and see but im doubtful and pretty sure she will appear after all it was only the first month
poor dh though got to put up with me the clomid monster for another month   

going to spend tomorrow finishing off the decorating cant wait looking forward to getting the girls room all done it will be so pretty all pink and girlie

anyhoos no personals tonight as lost is about to start and i have to go and watch it

speak to all you lovelies tomorrow xx


----------



## k.j.m

Hi everyone,

sorry not been on to thank everyone for the positive messages the last few days. Hope you are all ok. I'm feeling much better now, decided to try not to get all upset that the clomid hasn't worked for me this time. 

Cleg - Yes I think I will ask again about the tamoxifen, although I have a feeling she will just say give it a try you never know, which is what she says a lot when you ask her things. But I will ask how many cycles they want me to try, I really only want to do 1 (if it doesn't work), as Ive wasted 6 months already! Any way hope the stimming is going ok and you're not feeling too yucky.

Kelly x


----------



## jes4

Evening all!!!! 

 and welcome to Jill 

Hi everyone else. I've had a productive day. Think my parents were v impressed with dinner (i don't cook for them v often as i'm a bit of a nightmare in the kitchen  ) and have had a lovely evening. My DH came home earlier as well, so no longer lonesome, and managed to get all of my school work done too!! 

Hope you have all had a good day and any poorly people are feeling better 

love n    
jesXXX


----------



## angel83

Hiya Bag of Bones

I am still on 20mg for this cycle. I see my Consultant tomorrow so we will see where we go from there.

Angel83


----------



## linlou17

hi to everyone   dont know if i have missed anything i was busy yesterday with mum all day i always find mothers day hard it gets me thinking how much i would love to be what my mum is to me to my own child. i am generally down in the dumps at the moment work is hell and i started clomid again yesterday got to take for 7 days this cycle to check responce i am at a loss with things at the moment i looked at the tablets last night and just thought "why am i bothering" think i am loosing faith in this all and need a break desperately or i am going to end up ill everything is stressing me out apart form dp who is as always wonderful i could not cope without him i just want to cry  

sorry to be so miserable but i cant pick myself up today took myself to cafe at lunch and sat alone and then have come back in work the back way and am alone on the computer these people here are driving me crazy  

hope you are all in better moods than me


take care and good luck to you all
L xx


----------



## abbybella

Linlou  How are you feeling now? Is it work itself that is getting you down or the people? Any chance you could transfer/change jobs? Poor you i know how you feel   

I hope everyone hd a good day yesterday. I was doing housework so very exciting   Had no mums to go and see as all were out!! (better social life than me   )

XX


----------



## **Mrs S.L .B**

hey all, im new first time on this site!! i am 20 and in januray i was told i had pcos at the time i knew nothing about and was only 19 so got scard, did bit reasearch and now ok about it!!  anyways after alot more tests last monday i saw the consultant finally and i was told to start taking clomid! the consultant said to take 3 a day and when i got them from the pharmist they told me to only take 2 so confussed on that ive got 50mg but if took 2 itll make it 100mg if took 3 i itll be 150mg am i right

i have started dufestun on friday to bring my period on and then when its here from day 2 to day 6 i take my clomid, 

hoping dufesten will bring af on from 6 days of taking it like last time as if not ill have to wait till ctober to try again as me hubby goes away with royal navy end of month witch will be hard if no look?? 

just hoping you can all give me succes storys  and what are the chances of having twins or triplets?? the higher dossage does that mean more of a chance and bit of advise thanks. lv selinaxxxxx


----------



## linlou17

hi nic glad you are back   i love my job but the people are just a nightmare!!!!! not all of them but most of them, no transfer option wish i could get pg and then pack in as i will not go back to same job if i get a baby so feel like sticking it out for now for maternity although i will have to take lesser maternity as not going back afterwards   how long do you have to have been with current employer to be able to get maternity pay, do you know?

just going to do some exercise and then will pop back on, dp is trying to tempt me to a wine (he is bad influence!!!)

L xx


----------



## abbybella

Hiya linlou

Well done you for the excerise! I am shamefully unfit and lazy at the moment  

I think employers don't legally have to pay marternity until after 2 years (though i could be wrong) You can get statutory maternity pay though from the government if its less than that.

Some companies are really good and give you lots of time and may pay earlier, my company is VERY tight and i'm sure will give me the legal minimum and only cos they have to!!!

Just doing my food shoppin online... i still managed to spend £90!!! and thats without any impulse buys. I am a spendaholic.... and can't be trusted with money


----------



## linlou17

i work for NHS and there are 2 schemes the lower one is where you get paid full and then half i think for so long (cant remember exactly how long) and then get statutory mat pay if you are not returning to work afterwards, or if you are going back you get paid full then half pay plus stat mat pay which is very good. i am not sure if it applies if you take another job but still with NHS really must find out but feel a bit silly when im not and might not even get pg   i will have to look up NHS policies on net and see what it says.

i am quite strict with the money but then tend to have a big splash out every now and again!!!

just done some sit ups and stepper not too many though and still kills me!!!!


----------



## cleg

hi there selina + welcome to the clomid board  i am going to leave you the link for the CLOMID GIRLS chat thread,

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=131352.45

the girls are fab + offer lots of support + advice, there are ladies on there who have had lots of experience with clomid so you can fire away + ask all the ??'s you like

as for your dosage i think you need to speak with the person who prescribed the drugs just to double check, you need to be tkaing the right dosage hun 

xxx


----------



## linlou17

hello mrs and  catch you o the main thread for a chat maybe? cleg has sent you the link and we are all clomid chicks there so advice and understanding always available 

L xx


----------



## **Mrs S.L .B**

there is no way to contact them so thats why i asked but thanks for the thread and welcome to the both of you will be joing it in a sec thanks so much!! takecarexxxxxxx


----------



## cleg

selina why cant you conatct the doc hun ?

xxx


----------



## cleg

SELINA i have merged your ohter post into this one hunny as you repeated your post, you will get some good advice on here 

xxx


----------



## **Mrs S.L .B**

ok thanks i was going to delte me other but not worked out how

as when i ring they say she either in clinic or shes busy or not into day and 1 day they said oh shes on her dinner brake but people arnt aloud to ring and ask questions you have to have an appointment its silly driving me nuts!! 

oh do you put thoughs tickers at the bottom and pictures i tryed to put wedding pic on and there just an x urmmmmmm dont know what went wrong lmao!!! thanks all takecarexxxx


----------



## linlou17

selina - im not sure if tablets vary does it have instructions from your doc stuck on box? mine have always been 50mg each, i now take 2 as they have been upped to 100mg so you are best to make sure before taking them. i know all about the clinics being to busy i am going to be grey or locked up by the end of this week if i dont get somewhere soon with mine!!!!   good luck huni x


----------



## **Mrs S.L .B**

thats just how i feel thanks on the box it says take 2 50mg but the consultant said 3 or should i say thats what me and me hubby thinks she did but thanks huni! 

i might just take 2 aday like says on box!! then cant go wrong!!

do you think be a chance 1st time or not as waiting till oct a long time what are chances of twins and tripplets? 
takecare lv selinaxxxxx


----------



## cleg

selina ring them tommorow + tell them you need to get confirmation of your medication dosage, they cannot deny you that information hunny be persistent + strong when you ring,

you take them whever you feel is the right time, there is no point in taking them while hubby is away but give your 1st cycle a shot,as for twins + triplets there obviously is a hightened risk of multiple pregnancy but do realise that along with a multiple PG comes alot of risks if you look on the main clomid board you will find a list of clomid bub BFP's + angels,

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=40064.195

there's the link scroll to bottom of page + you will see updated list

right if you want to put something in your signature then you need to go to PROFILE, then click on FORUM PROFILE LAYOUT + then scroll down there will be space for you to write anything you like or add pretty pictures 

your avatar picture has a x because you may find your photo size is too large, it needs to be below 45k  + to delete a post you have done if you look to the top of your single post on the right hand side you will see some options DELETE to delete, MODIFY if you want to change your post at any time, QUOTE you can press this on someone elses post + it will qoute what they have written

xxx


----------



## linlou17

hi so you are on 100mg right? the sticker is usually made from your docs prescription.  chances of twins/triplets are higher not sure of percentage will have a look and see if its in leaflet in my box of happy pills!!!! and let ya know.  if you look on the list of threads in clomid there are a couple by minxy that are full of facts and really useful info you may want to take a look at those 

L xx


----------



## linlou17

selina did doc not state doseage in mg? you must check before you take it, i know its  so hard when they dont get back to you (or go on holiday - like my nurse does every other week or so it seems!!!) but keep on at it chuck


----------



## **Mrs S.L .B**

my god i think ill read through those again tomorrow and give it ago when not tierd as that confussed me lmao!!!

but thanks huni !!!

ok thanks huni will ring them again tomorrow and say that thanks and thanks to the other 1sorry dont know names yet!!

ill look on main bord ect now thanks so much!!! takecare lv selinaxxxxx


----------



## linlou17

selina - my leaflet says to both partners to be aware of increased chance of multiple births but does not say how increased   my way of thinking is i would rather have 2 babies than none but not sure how i would cope with any more than twins, dp and our crazy dog!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## linlou17

right im ofski night all talk again tomorrow

l xx


----------



## cleg

night



xxx


----------



## hopetocomplete07

Haven't been on for a while, sorry  

Linlou - I'm CD 4 so we're cycle buddies! I'm still on the 100 mg.  Don't know if there'll be any tracking this month. The pregnyl didn't work, I had the shot CD 14 but AF didn't arrive until 18 days after, don'y think my luteal phases are that long!!

Selena - there is an increased risk of multiple births but there are still rare on Clomid.  It only works by making your brain stimulate your ovaries a bit harder, rather than having drugs to directly 'hyperstimulate'.  It's not intended to over-stimulate you.

Off now, have to get to bed!

S x


----------



## abbybella

Morning ladies  

Welcome selina, hope you get the answers today! I have a nightmare trying to contact my consultant as well (I can't!!!) But you definatly need to clarify the dosage.

The risk of twins is slightly increased with clomid but its still really low, and triplets must be even rarer. I think my consultant said pregnancies from clomid ended 1 in 20 in twins. 

Hiya linlou, i hope your day goes ok today? I spent sooo much as i haven't been food shopping in 3 weeks due to my 'funny turn'    so we definatly need it.  Well done on excersing i will get back into it at some point, i have a mini trampette which i haven't used in a while lol

Hello to all you other girlies


----------



## angel83

Morning Girlies

I have to say i am absolutley thrilled to see a board now called Clomid/Tamoxifen. 

Thanks Cleg if you had any part in this.

It makes me feel i have a place again.

Angel83


----------



## angel83

Morning all

Well im back to the consultant today. So lets see what happens.

Im soooo nervous and i dont know why

Angel83


----------



## Boofy

Morning All  

I hope everyone is doing well, sorry not much posting but really busy and trying not to think about ttc too much....

Just a quick question though, I have taken 3 months of clomid now and haven't had any appointments through to see my consultant, can my doctor prescribe any more clomid?

Thanks

Bev x


----------



## angel83

Boofy its worth a call anyway. Id say they might if you have a nice doctor.


----------



## honeyakon

*Hiya hope everyone is ok?. And those feeling ill feel better  .

Well my (.)(.) are hurting but not as much now and the cm is drying up. Got a few af type cramps going off and im tired in the evening and still feel generally icky. So i think af may be on its way  im due any day from fri till next Monday as we dont know exact ov day. So if AF turns up around those days i know i ov'd so that's good  .Although id prefer it to go away and give me a bfp . But its only my first cycle of clomid so realistically it wont happen  .

But if af does not turn up and no bfp that's a nish on ov front and back off to clinic for scans on cyst and provera . Incidentally if af does turn up i still cant start clomid cycle two till the cyst is sorted so unless i get that slim chance bfp im buggered both ways   lol.

Anyway im of to the gym i joined a new one and the routine iv got is a killer  so i may not be able to type for a few days  .*


----------



## angel83

Morning Honeyakon

I hope you get you BFP soon.

Me and DH have joined the gym too. Its hard going isnt it.

Angel83


----------



## bubblicous

morning girlies 


well me and youngest dd had fun in the snow yesterday i took some gorg photos of her shes so photogenic unlike her mum 

im still tired now quiet bad it is feel like giving myself a massive shake and saying get with it you silly mare
(.)(.) are sore still damm things though sometimes the pain is worse that others 

never got the decorating done yesterday due tot he snow but did all the house work so today i can do the painting then i think im going to go for a long walk but dh is home today so chances of getting him out a walk are slim to none

dh has words with me last night as i was very down in the dumps, i had been looking at stuff for bessie mates baby online and in the boots catalogue well i got into trouble as he said i was torturing myself (he was right) i kept looking at cots etc just wishing i could buy on
he then told me if he could take all the pain away he would and that if he could take the nutty pilss he would
thought that was sweet of him

honey - we must be almost on the same cd as my af is due on fri too unlike u i get an af every month wether i ovulate or not so there aint even a positive outlook on af coming

boofy - hey hows things im not sure about that as we got 6 months prescribed and an aoppointment to see consultant at the same time if the 6 months dont work iykwim id phone and try to get an appointment with your consultant

angel83 - goodluck for today   

abbybella - morning babes hope your ok

cleg - how are you keeping  

hopeto come - good luck with this cycle  

everyone ive missed sorry   how are you all


----------



## cleg

well i thought it would be nice to recognise ladies on tamoxifem so Tony kindly changed the title of the thread for us 

will put it as a sticky topic so it is always at the top of the page for you hun 

xxx


----------



## angel83

Aww Cleg that is so Kind.

Just need some buddies now, lol

How are you Cleg?

Im back to the consultant today, and im really nervous. Dont know whats come over me. Im more nervous than ever before.

Just finished my last Tamoxifen last night, so now on cycle Number 2 CD7. 

Angel83


----------



## cleg

Angel i know there are more women out there on tam but obviously they may not have though of coming to the clomid board but now they will see they are'nt alone, you already have another lovely lady on the board who i hope will visit more now you have a home of your own 

Im fine hunny, i hope this cycle is the one for you 

xxx


----------



## Bibi

Hi everyone,

just wondering if anyone else has had similar to me.................................my clomid was increased to 100mg this cycle and on 50mg my last 3 cycles were 24 days. I am now day 30 and still no AF. I had a   this morning. Has anyone else noticed a lengthend cycle when clomid was increased? I'm getting mild cramps as usual over last week.

Bibi x


----------



## angel83

Thanks Hun

I just want to get today over me and find out what gonna happen next. Im soooo impatient.

I will probably be able to continue taking Tamoxifen whilst i wait for next treatment. So you never now. I might have the First Fertility Friends Tamoxifen Baby. I have not heard of anyone getting a BFP on this and carry to full term  

Angel83


----------



## cleg

Bibi sorry you got a BFN hunny  as you know clomid can play rotton tricks with our biody so i would say yes it is possible that it has messed with your cycle to lengthen it 

can i now point out that this board is now called *clomid + tamoxifen* so all those who are taking either drug are free to post on here + tamoxifen is now recognised 

xxx


----------



## cleg

hey you keep that chin up hunny + lotsa  right what would you say if i merged this thread + the clomid girls chat thread + i will change the title to CLOMID + TAMOXIFEN GIRLS 2008 ?? just so you dont have to post the same thing twice 

xxx


----------



## angel83

That sounds great, thanks Mrs


----------



## cleg

THERE WE GO ALL DONE 

xxx


----------



## angel83

the thread has dissapeared hun. Its just the 2ww one left??


----------



## cleg

no this is it all hun its been merged  changed the title now 

xxx


----------



## angel83

aww thanks Hun, thought i was going a bit


----------



## cleg

i merged them, but it kept your threads name but easy to change, we are all in one place now + you aint going  no worries there (well maybe slightly  but i wont say owt )

right off to work, good day ladies

xxx


----------



## linlou17

sorry but what is tamoxifen just so that i have an idea what you ladies are having done? im not too clued up me  

how are you all?

bibi sorry you got bfn try to stay   hun

angel, bubbles and honey hope you are all ok and that the (.)(.)s are getting better!!!!!!


----------



## TracyK

Hi ladies - been a while since I posted. Back to the fertility clinic next week - when I went in  Jan I was told I had to lose  a stone as my BMI was 32 - and had to be 30 or below to prescribe me Clomid. Weeeelll depending when you way me I have lost between 6 and 9 lol. I'm on day 89 - and have very sore (.)(.), have been falling asleep at teatime every day and have tummy cramps. Daren't test as can't bear the thought of another   Sorry I've not done any personals - brain is   today
Hope you are all well


----------



## linlou17

hi tracy day 89? well done on the weight loss and good luck at the clinic. i have been having problems getting into mine but have called today and still cant get my scan appointment booked in so i have asked for an appointment to see cons as i am not happy with the treatment i dont feel to be getting anywhere and would like to be referred elsewhere! but cant get in with cons for a couple of weeks   still hoping the nurse can book me in when she gets back from her jollies and that i can get the time off work to go but i am just finding that it is causing me added stress

L xx


----------



## abbybella

evening girls 

bit of a dilema here, work is getting rid of loads of people (company not doing so well) and i don't feel secure in my job.

Should i:
Stick it out and hope for the best (i would get a very small redundancy thing if the worse happened)

or go for another job? If i do that... and then get pregnant it would be a bit awkward to have just started a brand new job and i wouldn't be entitled to the same benefits....

Linlou sounds like you are having a nightmare with your appointments. Its shocking really, my hopsital is almost as bad. Keep phoning them for your scan. When would you be due to start them?

Tracy well done on weight loss thats great  

Hiya bibi. i have heard clomid can lengthen (or shorten) cycles. which is very annoying when it is longer!!

Angel83 how did the consultants go?

Bubbles how are you doing? Do you work in the week as well? 

Hiya to everyone else hope all are feeling calm and happy!!! (just like i should be!!)

XX


----------



## linlou17

hi nic glad you are feeling better but sorry to hear about work i dont know what to advise do you have nay idea how many and who are likely to get the chop?

the hospital is doing my head in!!!! am due to have scan on day 12 to see if responding to increased clomid - the nurse on holiday and she controlls her diary with an iron rod by all accounts as the secretaries are not aloud to make any appointments! i am due next weds (cd12) she does not return to work until monday but will not call me before monday afternoon as she has a clinic monday morning i then have to ok the time with work -  i have for warned them and they are as flexible as they can be but at short notice it can be difficult and I could do without the stress i dont know what i can do i have called again today and was on phone 20mins and the furthest i got was that they will speak to the nurse asap and i will hopefully get an appointment next weds or fri but no guarantees and i have asked to see cons as i am not happy and he too is booked up so cant see him for a couple of weeks so for now i am stuck with not appointment arranged and stressed to the hilt


----------



## bubblicous

evening ladies

loving the new thread name cleg everyones a part now as 'were all in this together'    i watch far to much high school musical  

well im not to bad now had a bit of a moddy blip this afternoon but now im happy happy 
went to asda for some shopping woohoo (the high light of my day) and was looking at the baby magazines (bad bad me i now i so wanted to buy one) also hovvered over the pg tests (slap on the wrist) but i managed to refrain if af hasnt arrived by saturday i may purchase one when i finsh my shift though this is at 10pm   but im sure af will be here before then

had crampy pains on and off all day but nothing serious that ive had to take pain killers 

so how has everyone elses day been

linlou - thats shoking you would think they could just slip you in fingers crossed you get an appointment on wednesday hunni 

abby- i dont know what i would do i think id look for something else just incase fingers crossed for ya, yip i work a tue,wed,thu evening and a sunday durring the day though ive been doing sat and sun for the past few weeks as were really short staffed and one of the girls is off on the sick somthing went wrong with her boob job in poland and shes going to be off for a while thinking on the money though even though i now barley see dh and dd's

tracy - i think id test just incase you never know you may get a   well done on the weight loss

angel - fingers crossed for you and my toes hope the consultant went well


----------



## linlou17

thanks bubbles i know you would think she could just leave instructions like to book pt at x amount of time apart and no more than so many in a session but apparently not i just cannot calm down its doing me no good if the spots start i will go mad!!!  

i know this may be a silly Q but what is tamoxifen?

hope af does not come    its awful shopping when there is baby stuff i had to go and get my cousins new baby an outfit and i was oohing and arring over everything in mothercare (got a few strange looks!)

am trying really hard to stay off the wine this week (so far so good but only just!)

L x


----------



## jes4

hi girls, sorry no personals tonight - only been in from school for 10 mins! Had parents evenings today so have been at school for over 12 hours  V tired and all 'talked out' after 5 hours of parent appointments!'

Just wanted to give a   to those of you who need one - especially those of you on the 2ww - don't know bout you, but its driving me   Its the first time since i started the clomid that i've been really worked up by it and been counting the days. Never thought id actually get a BFP on it, so 2ww didn't seem like  a big thing. Now, as i've experienced a BFP in the past, all of a sudden its like ' it could happen' but then again, i don't think i could get lucky and conceive twice    ARGHHHHHHHHHHH Will be out of my mind by the time sun/mon comes! (like honey, not 100% which day i ov'd on  ) Have also been able to resist buying the peesticks - walked right past them in the supermarket yesterday! so proud of myself  

anyway, sorry for the 'me' post - just had to get it all off my chest. 

love n    
jesXXX


----------



## linlou17

jes it must have been a long day and night for you i am feeling sleepy myself now. i do not know ov day and cycle is so irregular it makes it so hard to predict and time bms and the waiting is terrible my af came earlier this time but it was better than when i go over as i did not have chance to build my hopes up this cycle. keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you hun im sure it will happen soon sending you some   and a  

L x


----------



## jes4

Aw thanks hun    Waiting is rubbish isn't it!


----------



## linlou17

i think the waiting is the hardest its so hard not to be hopefull and misread the signs there are times i have been convinced i am pg and no af but its just been my body up to its tricks


----------



## bubblicous

linlou i think tamoxifen is just like clomid though doesnt have as many bad side affects dont think drs give it out much as i had never heard of it 

i think one of the girls mentioned it was expensive stuff to pescribe


----------



## linlou17

oh right thanks bubbles i was wondering its better that we are all together then i think if its just the same was there a seperate thread for it before i think its a shame they dont prescribe it more if SE are lesser but it all comes down to the money i guess

anyway im of to bed am just shattered

talk again tomoz

L x


----------



## angel83

Well Ladies 

Update from me, i am still a Tamoxifen Lady.

I had a scan today at the appointment and it went as follows - 

When i had a tracking scan on clomid CD14 i had 1 follicle 14mm. I had AF 14 days later, so the follicle was immature and not large enough. 

Today i was CD7 and i had 2 follicles 1 @ 7.2mm and the other was 12mm. I have been told that this is a great result and that i should complete another 4 cycles after this current one. Apparently my Endometrium was good too ( i assume this means womb lining). 

I was happy enough even though im not progressing to IUI yet, and they feel i should give this tamoxifen a good chance. So i will.  

Angel83


----------



## abbybella

Morning ladies another stress free (NOT!) day at work. Its lovely working when you know you could be called in to the office to be let go at any moment....! I think its just one more person for the boot but i'm not 100% sure.

Angel that is great news! Glad it is working for you   What a relief for you.

Linlou if you can get an appointment next week still even if not on cd12 that should be ok as you have longer cycles you would probably still be scanned before ovulation   It sounds like a military operation getting an appointment! Can't believe they do it like that  

Oh i meant to say earlier linlou working for the NHS the maternity leave stuff should be really good, most public funded jobs are. My cousin got almost a year off on full pay!!! (shes a teacher)

bubbles its hard working and fitting in time for dd and everything else, not so bad now she is at school full time but before that i had supreme feelings of guilt!! But needs must unfortunatly. 

Oh dear to your poor work colleague! Botched boob job  Sounds painful!!! If i was going to have plastic surgery (like i can afford it   ) I think would do it in this country only cos its easier to get proper aftercare if something goes wrong!

Jes   The 2ww is a real killer isn't it!! The days seem to drag and any twinge seems to be a sympton. At least you are not going through it alone XX


----------



## honeyakon

*hello hope your all ok ?

im going to try to personals lol but my head hurts and my arms and my legs and my tummy ohh that's right i hurt !!! damn that gym lol

abbybella , must be awful wondering if its you.  But if its one person and there is more than you working there then the chances are very slim. And its usually last in first out (i hope that is not you ?). So try not to worry stress is not good ,and us women tend to stress over anything ,well i do anyway  ,we get in to a tizz over nothing and then wonder why we fussed after its all over .

Angel83,, OHH GO FOLLIE  . The 14mm one sounds so promising  ,i had one 14 and one 15 on day 13 of my cycle so your ahead of me .and my 15 mm one popped .well we will see im still unsure lol

jes4 .  The 2ww is killing me too ,but you got a bfp on it before there will be no reason why it wont happen again. And i think what ever cycle you are on i think its normal to get kinda excited after all the waiting we do, to go on somthing that can help get us that bfp its exciting just in itself  .

bubblicous . I look at the baby mag's as well  .i just cant wait to get them  hope your feeling better

sorry if i missed anyone i know i did but i hurt so big hugs to you all 

im on cd 28 and my (.)(.) still hurt loads and im bloated today.and the dreams are still oddly vivid lol . god i said i would not symptom watch but i am and i dont like it but im just so excited that a, i might get a bfp ,b, i might have ov'd one or the other obviously bfp goes frst lol  *


----------



## angel83

Thanks abbeybella & Honeyakon.

Just hope it does the trick.


----------



## loobie75

Hiya Angel, im a tamoxifen chick too.  not sure what to think at mo, been for tracking today day 13, follicle they said was good 15mm, Doc was pleased with this its still my womb lining which is the problem GRRR its really frustrating as everything else seems to be good and tamoxifen is supposed to thicken womb lining, now im worried in case it doesn't work as whats next i don't know - doc didn't want to think that far ahead.

they said there is still time for womb lining to thicken but im not convinced, she also told me to BD a lot with DH just in case between now and next wednesday

back for another scan friday but its begining to feel like im just going for bad news with each hospital trip! 

it could be that its cos its the first cycle of tamoxifen, or i need an increased dose as only took 20mg this time. i don't know what to think, DS keeps talking about all his friends having new baby brothers/sisters and he feels left out which makes it harder GRR 

your news sounds really good and like its doing what it should should - toes crossed for you!!! XX


----------



## angel83

Hiya Loobieluce

Im not sure but i think that clomid has roll on effect and it can still be in your system a month or 2 after taking it. This could be the result of the thin lining. I would make sure and get in loads of selenium in the mean time and it will make a big difference. I have been taking selenium everyday and im sure that why my lining is good. I know that Tamoxifen doesnt thin the womb lining but I was taking no chances.

I think you had a good result today too, cause they would have just said dont bother with Tamoxifen either if it was not at least improving your lining. It may have been thicker than b4 but just not quite there yet...

Angel83


----------



## loobie75

hiya Angel,
thanks very very much for your note, it really has reassured me and was very nice of you.  feeling better about things already - thanks Angel! im taking selenium but its from tesco and is Vitamins A, c & e plus selenium - do you use something different?? also taking Q10 Co Enzyme as well so hopefully these will start working once the clomid out of my system - i never thought of that thanks very much

if i could work those faces Id put a smiley one!! 

will let you know how i go friday - thanks again, and keep me updated withh your progress won't you i have everythign crossed for you.  its really nice to speak with somebody who understands - 

hehe youve cheered me up thank you! 
ttfn love luce - first day back at work after compassionate leave my MIL died last tuesday its really hard getting back into things, toes crossed for a quick afternoon - should really be hard at it but no motivation yet!! 

XXXXX


----------



## angel83

Loobieluce

Im sorry about you MIL. 

You cannot take selenium that includes Vitamin A. Sorry Hun. Just neded to point that out...

Angel83


----------



## loobie75

thanks for letting me know - do you know which doesn't have Vit A and where i can get it??
Luce XX


----------



## linlou17

hi sorry cant catch up with all the latest but..

angel - great results well done you must be so happy i think it is probably best to see how things go with tamoxifen if you are responding well, have they adjusted your dosage?

abby im hoping i can get in next week but wont know until monday that is what is making me so angry and upset, i went last cycle on day 15 but cycle was 43days my last cycle was only 35 days and weds is day 12 so i really want to go then. any news at work? hope your job is ok babe

work has been ok although i am absolutely worn out been having really awful dreams again and i just want to go home and get some shut eye my head hurts. had a lovely long chat with my senior and she was lovely and i am thinking about contacting st marys to start councilling as i can access it now on IVF waiting list as i am constantly filling up with tears and all i can thinkabout is ttc feel im going to go (fully!) insane soon


----------



## linlou17

i was just reading back and am so confused and getting myself in a state again about follicles and there sizes etc... approx what size should they be on what day? i went on day 10 and measured 13mm went back day 15 and measured 17mm and told poor responce to clomid   but i am not sure how many follies i had


----------



## bubblicous

afternoon ladies

well im tired i have a sore back and i cant stop boaking (lovely) 
my back is something that happens every other day as i dont have the best one in the world so nothing unusual there
tiredness well im always tried nowadays god help me if i did actually get pregnant

and the boaking dont know what thats all about i have ate today so its no lack of eating (i sometimes get it then)

apart from that im no to bad have my dd friend for dinner tonight so at present i have a 5 years old and two 4 years olds banging about the place 

abby - hope work went well and it wasnt you that got the boot i know about the girl in my work we told he rnot to go to save a bit more and get it here but she wouldnt listen now shes had septicemia burst wound and has been off work for a month and we dont know when she coming back all in the name of slightly bigger boobs (she only went up one size) 

honey - you cant help but symptom watch when are you going to test 

angel - hello hunni hope you are well glad consultant went well and your happy with the outcome babes fingers crossed for ya

linlou -   

lobbie - hows things with you noticed your taking selenium with vit a in it just be careful with that as you cant take vit a in pregnancy but i think its ok to take up till ovulation (slap me if im speaking out of turn) sorry to hear about your mil   

well everyone else   hope we are all ok 
im going to go bnnow as i cant stop the boaking and its freaking me out a bit feel like i couls chuck up any moment and dont think dh would appreciate sick all over the pc


----------



## loobie75

hiya everyone, feeling lots better, really does help coming on here everyone very supportive its nice, 
worried about the selenium im taking as it has Vit A, went on internet at dinner to try find some without Vit A but couldn't find anything - does anybody know where i can buy some without?? need to swap quick!
hosp doc told me to try up til next wed so must think im going to OV between now and then, may be too late with the selenium this time but could be very prepared for next month
thanks in advance Luce XX


----------



## angel83

Sorry Loobie, i was meant to reply earlier and i forgot. (slap me)  

I got them in holland & barret without vit A. It was the only place i could find them.

Hope this helps hun.

Angel83


----------



## loobie75

Brill thanks Angel, thats great - thanks for your support earlier DH is very pleased with you as im not grumpy anymore hehehe! Luce XX


----------



## angel83

No problem Hun

We both have quite alot in common

DH and i are married 7yrs
Took us over 2yrs to concieve our DS who was born in 2005
We have been trying since his birth for No2 so 26months

And my DH hates it when im crabit too


----------



## abbybella

Afternoon all

Am so shattered and really nervy back to the GP tommorow about my happy pills  

Well the boss told me my job is safe, though i hear the company is in trouble so for how long we shall wait and see!!

Linlou is it 17mm a follicle has to be before it releases? Think it is around that. I had funny follicles on my scan (before clomid) and never went to the right size on time so i don't really know.

Loobie  sainsburys sell selinium on its own as well i think I bought some from there.

Hope you feel better soon Bubbles, its horrible feeling tired all the time isn't it. Poor girl at work!! Well at least you get plenty of overtime offered!!  

XX


----------



## jes4

hi ladies, 

abby - good news your job is safe. Must be a relief for you. regarding follies - the one i had this cycle which the doc was happy with was 17mm. So hoping its a good size  (oh and wheres is your cousins school? Coz i won't be able to get that long on nearly full pay if i get the chance to go on maternity leave!!Not entirely sure how much it goes down by, but friends who are teachers have struggled )

 to loobie luce!! Good luck with the tamoxifen.

bub - hope youre feeling better soon - and that the kids aren't running riot round your house  (I spend my days with 28 5/6year olds - they're so funny at that age!)

linlou -     Sounds like counselling could be a good thing for you - its so stressful ttc and so anything which might help you has got to be good   

Hi honey - thanx for your positive vibes!     for the last few days of your 2ww. 

angel - good news on your follies!!    for this cycle 

hello to everyone else! After being really negative yesterday, i've gone gone through feelings of hoping that this cycle hasn't worked. We've had several cases of 'slap cheek' syndrome in my class and the one next door - and its a virus which can cause m/c in early pregnancy if you come into contact with it. So now i'm thinking it would be better if this cycle hasn't worked coz i'll be a nervous wreck anyway if i get another BFP, but to have added worry and additional chance of m/c .........   Anyway, i guess what will be will be. Not alot more i can do about it now.

jesXXX


----------



## linlou17

ok re follies - mine was 17mm day 15 but apparently was not big enough for injection to release   when i had been told at previous appt 17-25mm was ok so i have no idea. i was not told how many i had or should hope/expect to have etc and i am just at a loss with it all

the crazy dreams have started again i dreamt i got shot in a shop raid last night  

had bad head all day at work so dp gone out to pick some tea and wine up and im having a night off from being a good girl as per cons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (im not in a good frame of mind right now!)

on a brighter note a therapist bought me some flowers today to cheer me up   isnt that a lovely and sweet thing to do i was so touched, and dp uncle (aged 7 who we do jobs like washing and shopping for has treated dp to some trainers and a coat as he got some catalogue vouchers and did not need anything for himself

hope you are all ok today and thanks for replies to my constant stream of Q's

abby glad your job is safe, one less thing to worry about at least and good luck at the quacks tomoz xx

L xx


----------



## PINK-LADY

Hi,i have read a lot of posts where people have scans during their first cycle,my doctor never mentioned this,is it something that varies from doctor to doctor?


----------



## angeldelight78

hi all

how is everyone?

hope ur all well

just a quick one as in between watching a film with kiddies 

today is the 1st day myself and family have started feeling much better from that bug  

on cd 22 today 6dpo its going quite fast ...... if there is one thing from the bug is that its kept my mind off stressin in my 2ww  

getting all the usual symptoms nausea and  sore (.)(.) tiredness etc as usual which i know could be af / clomid side affects too so i never look into these too much as get the same every mth & many other ladies do so you never know whats happening, whenever my progesterone kicks in after ovulation i always have nausea which is a pain in the bum   

Although i know ive ovulated im having my progesterone checked tom to see what levels are like as im mainly being checked as to how many eggs im releasing as 2-3 eggs few cycles ago   

Nicky xx


PINK-LADY - i never ben offered monitoring scans, many ladies on here havent, i only get cd21 - cd28 bloods done but only because ive had ohss & releasing too many eggs, as you say it can vary from dr 2 dr....if you have any problems though or are getting any signs of ohss never be afraid of ringing up and majority of the time they will give you one but as for monitoring follies most hospitals i know dont - hope this helps & goodluck xxx


----------



## linlou17

ad78 - hope you cope in 2ww the waiting part is the hardest trying not to over analyse every twinge and "symptom" . hope you enjoy the film i am having a night to us tonight take out for tea, wine and im getting ready to watch new series "rock rivals"

pink lady i did not have scans on my first lot of clomid (50mg for 3 cycles) and then after 6 months - no medication i was prescribed 100mg clomid for 4 cycles, referred for IUI/IVF and started follicle tracking scans. i think it varies from each hospital buy many ladies dont have them.

how long have you been ttc?

L xx


----------



## Shellebell

Evening girls

Pinklady ~ I had the first 3 mths of 50mg un-monitored, it is only as I have been upped to 100mg (and I mentioned it to cons) that I can have monitored cycles... that is if  decides to turn up   odd pains and spotting but nothing else   BFN a few days ago
AD ~ Glad the bug seems to have finally gone from your house  
Linlou ~ Big   hun, and what a fab surprise   I hope you are enjoying yourself being naughty tonight 
Abbybella ~ Glad your job is safe, good luck at the Dr's  
Jes ~ Big   hun

Love n hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## linlou17

mmm i am shell thanks!!!   is af due? i am glad to be unwinding after a stressfull week and my flowers look gorgeous


----------



## kim77

hello ladies

Just wanted to say hi, I'm really busy at the mo at works so knackered atm
big hugs to all

Kim xx


----------



## linlou17

ooh hi kim not chatted in a while did you get your toothache sorted (im never off the job  ) hope you and ella nad family are all well

L x


----------



## Shellebell

Linlou ~ I have had an average of 32 days since being on Clomid, forgotten what cd I am on now 

38 !!!


----------



## k.j.m

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all ok. Went for another scan today and the told me again (as if I needed reminding again!) that the clomid hadn't worked. So I've been prescribed tamoxifen now to start from next cycle. 
I was also told if this doesn't work, this is the last thing I can have done on the NHS because of having my DS, so anything further will cost money. So I'm pinning all my hopes on this as I have no idea how much things like the injections cost (if that would be the next stage).

Angel83 - I'm glad the tamoxifen has worked for you, it gives me more hope! I've been put on 40mg, I take it becuase clomid hasn't worked at all. I've also been told to try to lose a bit of weight to see if that helps as my BMI is now 25 (I know thats not too bad) and it was 23 when I had DS, and that slight increase may have not helped.

So on a diet from the weekend I think!

Kelly x


----------



## abbybella

morning ladies

Ad glad you are startng to feel better ugh hate the sickness bug. Good luck on blood tests!! Maybe with the amount of pain you had this cycle you did release more than one  egg 

Hiya Jes, i think she works in st albans not been working there 10 years + don't know too much though she just said she was getting a year off maternity paid! Then had to go back this year.

Pinklady all my cycles are unmonitored until i go back to the consultant in april then i get a monitored one i think..... I had a tracking scan before i started on the drugs to see what was going on! (not much   )

Linlou I meant to say earlier the counsellor sounds a good idea, a good counsellor can be fantastic and really really helpful!! Just to help you think about things differently. 

Ask the nurse next time why she thinks 17mm too immature maybe they have a reason?? Wish the medical proffession would talk to us rather than let us worry!!

KJM Fingers crossed for the tamoxifen  I am in the same position i wouldn't get much else on the NHS due to have DD. I think i may be entitled to a few goes at IUI but i'm not 100%. 

Can't believe its time for me to see the consultant NEXT month already!!! There was me hoping for a bfp before then so wouln't have to go back and sit in the waiting room fulll of lovely pregnant ladies  

XX


----------



## cleg

pink lady dont worry about not being tracked, as you will see lots of clomid ladies dont have tracking scans, i didnt either  you'll be fine hun 

right i am glad that you are all chatting happy  thought it would be best to integrate the two threads to keep you girls together for moral support 

i am reading but have been really busy so i do appologise for the lack of personals, thinking of you all 

xxx


----------



## honeyakon

*Hello ,yesterday was awful i felt spaced the whole day really really tired. Iv been to bed at 8 so far for three nights in a row  .

I wrote down all the symptoms i am getting a bit ago ill put them on here  .

1,(.)(.) Really hurt first was just the nips now its underneath and nips but hurt to lie on or touch  .
2,Sticking with the (.)(.) thing lol there bigger .
3,Af type cramps. 
4,Loads of cm still have loads and im on cd 29 .
5,Sorry tmi lol windy   .
6,Tiredness ,started a few days ago. 
7,Heart burn ,only had it when late preg with both of mine so cant figure that one out .
8,Really vivid dreams. 
9,Same sicky feeling i had with my son first off .

See i said i would not symptom watch!!. But i dont think a 9 point list is sticking to that    and all of the above are af symptoms too  . So im sitting here laughing at how stupid i am as i know im setting my self up for a fall ,but i suppose as this is the first time iv been able to try for real its expected of me  .

bubblicous ,Not testing till Sunday as i figure that if i ov'd on sat or fri as my (.)(.) started hurting on the Sunday that would make me late by both ov days only by one day but that should be good enough ?.Was told by clinic to test next tue but i know i wont be able to wait that long  .how about you when will you test ? .

to everyone else       *


----------



## cleg

honey you will drive yourself mad chick, alot of the symptoms you get with AF are very similar to those of PG so its very hard to say what is causing the symptoms on top of which clomid can cause these symptoms too hun

hope you get good news this month 

xxx


----------



## angel83

Honeyakon

It all sounds very positive hun, and we all know our own bodies.

but Cleg is right, you will drive yourself mad.

Angel83


----------



## bubblicous

wow honey - thats some list fingers crossed they are all here for a very good and happy reason im not sure about testing i think i will just wait and see what happens maybe if af hasnt arrived by sunday i will do it then if not i will wait till tue or wed as dont think i could face a bfn

angel - hey chick hows things you getting on ok still no se 

jes - rather you than me   i bet they are all great when they are behaving but id hate to see them all in a mood as i now what my 2 are like when they are being moody your right though they can be so funny and the inagination is amazing

cleg- how are you 

pinklady - im not having monitoring either so dont worry hunni i think its more the norm than not

abby - hoope you are well and the consultant trip goes well next month 

kjm - sorry to hear the clomid hasnt worked for you again but good luck witht he tamoxifen hunni fingers crossed it gives you a huge BFP


as for me my back is now offically killing me dh had to help me up this morning i dont norm get a sore back before af infact i tend not to get to many af symptoms normally i just wake up and shes here iykwim then i get the bad cramp 

so not sure if ive actually hurt my back i suffer badly with siatica though havent had it for a while but this aint siatica its like the pain but without the shooting down the legs 

or if its the clomid though didnt see backahce on the side affects list 

phoned this monring for my blood test results to see if the clomid worked the midwife will phone me vback with them as you just leave a message for her with the seceratary and she gives you a call back so god knows when that willl be fingers crossed it will be today though 

hope everyone else is ok and having a nice day xx


----------



## angel83

Hey there Bubb

Things are grand except i have a ****ty head cold.  

I hate being sick. I have to be better 4 2morrow as BMS starts, lol

Angel83


----------



## bubblicous

head colds are the worst sending u get well wishes so your bms can start without u feeling crap


----------



## linlou17

hello to you all

shel sorry i cant remember what has been said these days   you have tested, yes and bfn? i have had this lots as cycles vary one lasted 64 days its frustrating i always think if im not pg just wish af would come and then we can start trying again. all the best hun xx

abby im hoping to see councilor but may decided to go through gp to get local appointment   some days i really need it and then the next i am feeling ok. how did you go at docs about your happy pills?

enjoyed my night off with dp last night was a treat we are both off work after today until tues hip hip hooray!!!

bad morning been in theatre (not supposed to go to start with) and it was disaster after disaster and one little child (age 4) had every single tooth removed due to dental neglect  

how is everyone?


----------



## Shellebell

Linlou ~ yep, tested BFN. Seems to be heavier spotting today. How sad about that littleun   I hope you have a great few days off 
Angel ~ I hope you are feeling better soon, v soon   
Bub ~   
Abby ~ Ooo I am back up there in April, it is a pants waiting room   you do tend to find that non pg people sit furtherest from the door   I try and sit with my back to the window facing away from the other side  
KJM ~   for tamoxifen 
Honey ~ what a list. loads of   hun, but try not to   your head in (easier said than done I know  )

Love n hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## linlou17

AAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHH my message just deleted  

shel - hope you get af out way soon and then you can look to the next cycle, why do our bodies play these cruel tricks on us  

work is hard at times but try to remember that we are doing our best to help these kids but some of the parents leave me in dispair   

looking forward to break got my niece birthday party sat she is 4 im looking forward to it but i am conscious of the fact that all the other grown ups will be mums  

have you any weekend plans?


----------



## Shellebell

Got my mates and my godson coming round Sat afternoon/evening   Depending what the weather is like me and DH are meant to be sorting either the garden or the loft but we are also gonna go for a drive/walk.   for the party just do what I do and play with the kids instead of talking to the adults


----------



## linlou17

shel ha ha wonder if its a ttc thing i spend all day witht the kids too!!!!

have a nice weekend think we may have a run out if weather is nice there are lots of nice places near us its just sooooooo


----------



## bubblicous

quick question


the nurse just phoned with my blood results from my day 21 bloods (they were done on day 20) 
she said the level was 31

is that good i dont have a clue she seemed the think it was but like i said im a bit clueless


----------



## linlou17

bubbles sorry i am pretty clueless to but do you know what hormone she was talking about?


----------



## bubblicous

i dont actually have a clue what hormones

i was just told to go day 21 or as close to it if it fell on the weekend  to have my bloods done to see if i ovulated


----------



## linlou17

i never know what hormones they are testing for either, it sounds high o me to be FSH so it could be LH but im not sure you could try asking in peer support, it would be easier if they explained things properly to us i am having this trouble with my treatment and then i get confused and stressed. or you could call surgery back for more info. all the best

L xx


----------



## angeldelight78

abbybella said:


> Ad glad you are startng to feel better ugh hate the sickness bug. Good luck on blood tests!! Maybe with the amount of pain you had this cycle you did release more than one egg
> 
> XX


thankyou abby  how are you babe? when are you testing?

didnt manage to go and get bloods done at hospital as have 2 catch 2 buses and it was childrens blood clinic till 1pm so i only had 2 hrs actually get bloods done which usually takes ages due to huge queue's and to get to the school 2 fetch kiddies also ds had a school disco bless him so im going tommorow instead, after this mth i might leave going for my progesterone tests as b-b-temping and know im ovulating, just wont know how many eggs im releasing  i have another 5cycles on clomid but fertiltiy consultant did say he's hopeful i wont need 5cycles as ive responding so well in the 4 cycles ive been on it so fingers crossed 

xxx


----------



## angeldelight78

bubblicous said:


> i dont actually have a clue what hormones
> 
> i was just told to go day 21 or as close to it if it fell on the weekend to have my bloods done to see if i ovulated


Im not 100 % and you would need to ask your clinic/hospital which hormones but it does sounds very much like progesterone because of it being cd21 also to check if you ovulated....*if this * is the case then 31 shows ovulation  mine was 30 odd last mth which is ovulation/1egg released

wishing you loads of luck  

xx


----------



## linlou17

ooh sounds good form what AD says

AD what a pain having to treck to appointments i am no longer at my local hospital and its a good drive away too its so hard to get there and fit it into the day but we must and wanted to wish you all the best

abby - when you testing how many days?

being naughty again tonight as we have booked tomorrow off work but i promise to be good next week and wont drink or eat cr*p


----------



## kim77

Bubs I agree with Angel does sound like progesterone.  I had my bloods at CD21 last month and my reading was 87.6 anything 30 or above shows ovulation.  

Linlou I'm good thanks, my tooth was sorted.  My dentist is lovely.  How are you?

Still so tired I've been working later this week (well till 2.30-3pm) but with that and looking after Ella and i'm on CD 11 so all that aswell I feel like I need a good nights sleep.  I slept that heavy last night I had creases in my face this morning from the pillow!!!!!

Kim xxx


----------



## TracyK

Hi again - well good news got my period today (after 90 days!) Happy as it's a fresh start
after all those mixed signals 
Still gettin to know you all so bear with me re personals     to you all


----------



## cleg

Bub anything over 30 as AD has said shows that you have ovulated when you have your day 21 proges bloods done so looks good hun 

xxx


----------



## abbybella

Morning girls  

good news on results Bubbles that shows ovulation this month, least the clomid is working for you  

Shelle the waiting room is awful! baby posters everywhere!! I found the waiting area for the tracking scans the worst as that was filled with pregnant women having their 20 week scans!!! Least we don't have to wait as long as them though  

Hiya linlou i found counselling really helpful (for issues not to do with ttc) the first few sessions were REALLY hard going but it can help sooo much after that. Sorry to hear work has been stressful I hope it gets better for you soon.

I had to miss bms over ovulation this month due to the sleeping tablets i was prescribed so will start again next cycle, My period is due Sunday and i can feel AF coming, i was still secretly hoping i may get lucky!! lol

Doctors went well, she is pleased i am feeling better, she thinks i am just one of these people that may have low serotinin levels in the brain so will always need low level anti -Ds. She said its fine to be ttc and pregnant while taking them. Got to go back in two weeks. I'm relieved she doesn't think i have like bi-polar or anything serious!!

Ad what a pain, blood tests are like that at my hospital there is always a HUGE queue. There is a local clinic but it is only open for tests 2 days a week between 8-12 and it gets booked up like months in advance!!!

Cleg hows it going? XX


----------



## linlou17

hi all just a really quick post from me i have been out shopping trying to but my niece an outfit for her 4th birthday but shops were full of sale stuff but i managed to get something we are having pizza and prezi's soon at mums. i am not feeling to many side effects although have been a bit grumpy and keep having strange dreams   but appart from that im ok have not been on my best with health plan all week   so as of tomorrow (after pizza) im back on it and no alcohol except weekends for me and dp guna get strict.

L xx


----------



## bubblicous

afternoon


hows everyone today 

i feel like ive been hit by a bus think im coming down with something not good as im back to work tomorrow    

lin - have fun with the pizza wish it was me though i feel so crap dont think i can cook so may talk dh into a takeaway

abby - glad the drs went well and your happy with the results fingers crossed for ya hunni

everyone else - where are you all today 

well apart from the hit by a bus feeling ive done nothing took the kids to school nursery and then took them to have there photos done proffesionally 
they are wee stunners so they are i know im biased but i really do have to gorg wee girls

well im off for a lie down think i will read my book hopefully i will be over this by tomorrow as im doing a 1-10 so its gonna be a long one

hope everyone is ok and haviing fun xxx


----------



## linlou17

we have been so naughty got take away last night and had a drink as we are off work today! i enjoyed it but feel guilty today but anyway after this weekend im going to be good (promise!)
L x


----------



## bubblicous

linlou17 said:


> we have been so naughty got take away last night and had a drink as we are off work today! i enjoyed it but feel guilty today but anyway after this weekend im going to be good (promise!)
> L x


your allowed a little treat now and againn what fun would life be without them dont feel guilty xx


----------



## lawsy

Hi everyone,

Very quick one in manchester n been able to get 20 mins free internet at the theatre before we see next performance! Only 1 more day of tablets n I am so far feeling ok, cool!!!!

Having a great time here in the uk, seen some great shows n bought my wedding dress.....he he!!!!

Will have to catch up with personals early this week, but love n best wishes n luck to u all xxxxxxx


----------



## bubblicous

oh lawsy

how lovely you got your dress come on spill what is it like
colour designer and style 

i love wedding talk


----------



## abbybella

Morning ladies

Bubbles hope you are feeling better i am doing a 2-10 today (UGH) So skint this month its really draining  

Off to the science museum in london tommorow morning though so that will be fun, haven't been able to get out much so hopefully will perk me up a bit  

Whens the wedding lawsy?

Linlou its ok to have treats in with your diet, just so long as it isn't every day (like i do!! ha ha)

Hope everyone is ok XX


----------



## jes4

Hi girls - sorry haven't been on for a couple of days - totally shattered after 2 lots of parents evenings at work, and just generally working too hard!!! 

Still exhausted - but still ended up waking ridiculously early for a saturday - been up since 6.30   

Anyway, will try and catch up on personals later - hope you are all ok and have a good weekend!

love n    
jesXXX


----------



## TracyK

Ugggghhhhh woke at 6 with cramps and very heavy bleeding so couldn't go back to sleep

Abby - That's good news , I suffer from depression and GP said that if I need to go back on the anti-d's it will be ok as some are ok with pregnancy and that I was piority. I think TTC is so stressful it doesn't help does it?

Lin - good to have treats hun - keeps your morale high. I have Fridays as a treat day and try to be good rest of week

 to everyone who needs them


----------



## honeyakon

*hiya sorry no personals but i want a shoulder or two 

af not here but i found a hpt so did it and neg  .I'm on cd 31 and ov'd two weeks ago either today or tomorrow so may be one day ahead of myself but i still think somthing would of shown if i was preg. I'm absolutely gutted i did not want to test till tue as was hoping af would turn up before i had to do a test. And i went and did one anyway now i know im not preg and worried ill go in to limbo land. Although by rights i did ov so should get af over the next day or so ,but now iv got to wait till the clinic says its ok to do cycle two and i dont know what they will want to do or how long  . Im just fed up of waiting ,and i want my bfp iv waited so long and now iv got to wait again.And i so wanted my first cycle of clomid to be the one but i ov'd but no bfp this month and im absolutely gutted      *


----------



## abbybella

Honey i am sooo sorry   I know how gutting it is to get continual bfns and AF. At least you did ovulate this month so thats a brilliant sign for your next cycles   
Hopefully the clinic will sort out your next cycle quickly will they give you clomid again?

Hiya Tracy, yes the SSRI anti depressants are the safe ones to take during pregnancy i think. They are the ones which are prescribed mostly nowadays anyway as they are the 'newer generation'. TTC is very stressful! Especially how it makes you obsess and worry... not a good match with depression and anxiety!!

Hiya Jes hope qork eases off soon for you, i was up at 6.30 today as well, it our body clocks used to waking up at that time so its impossible to sleep in Ugh!!

XX


----------



## TracyK

Aw   yes it would have been ideal on your first cycle hun, but the main thing is it's obviously working as it makes you ovulate so hopefully that BFP will be in the not too different future.  Try not to get upset hun - do something nice today that makes you smile and spoil yourself a bit  

Yep that's the ones Abby - I'm doing ok at the mo without but everyones keeping an eye on me. Good on you for seeing doc - I know how hard it is to make that step


----------



## cleg

im around girls just busy

honey sorry it didnt do the trick on your 1st go but like the girls have said at least you OV'ed  we are all in the same boat here so we all know what the BFN's are like month after month so you aint alone, clomid can lengthen your cycles too hun so dont be to worried if she doesnt show on time but if no AF by tuesday i would test again just to be sure

im sorry i aint been around as much, got lots on at the moment, everything is ok here, builders nearly finished (thankgod) + scan monday to see how stimming is going + thats all the news from me  npot very exciting in know but hey 

xxx


----------



## honeyakon

*Thank you  ,Yes ill get clomid again iv got three months already (was given 4 months in one go ) and im allowed six months in total but will hold the last two for when i drop two and half stone if the three iv got left dont work  ,Im monitored on each cycle as in tracking scans and they will give me the hcg trigger if i need it. But as i ov'd this time they said they saw no reason to give it me as i did ov. So i respond to the clomid well and i am on 100mg and responded well so no reason to give me 150 mg yet.

Its just that i have a large cyst on my right ovary that's persistent and they want me to get the best out of clomid so two ovarys better than one  .So want to do a random scan if i get a bfn or af turns up or i go into limbo (but should not go in to limbo if i ov'd i think  ) but that means not starting clomid on cd two like i should depending on what they say and what the consultant wants to do with the cyst ??.

I know it was great to ov for the first time in two years on my first cycle and on 100mg. And i think if i was going on to cycle two of clomid on cd two id be ok ish with it. But as i dont know what will happen along with the bfn im just so upset about it ,and to top it off i feel sick and im really bloated and i have heart burn but my (.)(.) dont hurt as much now lol ,so feel really really icky and i still have loads of creamy cm ?.And after years of no af im terrified ill not get af this time although i keep telling myself i did ov so i will get af soon im just scared and devastated in one .*


----------



## angeldelight78

hi all

sorry no personals but just letting you all know might not be on for few days...... my dd woke up yesterday morning and couldnt walk at all, cant even stand so i took her to my gps and said it might be something to do with the viral infection she had last wk but if it hadnt gone by today she needs to go to a&e as its in both legs, she cant even get to the toliet bless her  

wishing you all gluck in 2ww & ready to ov        ....... sorry if af has arrived for anyone  

im on cd25 i think today but cant really think much about 2ww at mo  

love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## jes4

hi girls. 

AD -      that your DD gets better soon. Must be so worrying for you 

Honey - sorry bout BFN hun.    But as you say - at least you've ovulated on your first cycle (took 3 cycles for me!) which is a great sign and positive for future cycles if AF arrrives. As cleg says, do test again if   doesn't arrive. Its not over till she does     

Cleg - good to hear from you. Glad to hear your builders are almost done and   for your scan on monday    

Abby - waking up early on the weekend is pants isn't it! Hope youve had a good day.

Hi to bubs, linlou, lawsy, tracyk, kim and the rest of you lovely ladies. 

I've had a lovely saturday. Met up with one of the girls i met on the site who lives locally to me, and it was great to be able to chat with someone who totally understands what we're going through! My AF is due tomorrow or Monday so waiting is nearly over for me.

Hope all the rest of you are ok and enjoying the weekend  

jesXXX


----------



## linlou17

thanks abs has been most days lately for me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (tut tut lol   )

just back form my nieces birthday party it was packed out around 40 kids there (mad house!) we took dp nephew and niece and ended up with nephew staying over at ours tonight!

hope you are all having a nice weekend

i love wedding talk to when is the big day?

L xx


----------



## cleg

AD i hope DD is ok  just what the little treasure needs ey  thinking of you + when you get the chance too pop on + let uis know how things are going 

hi lin + jes glad you have had good day 

xxx


----------



## kim77

Oh wedding talk, can I join in.  Been picking a bridesmaid dress today, oh it was fab always wanted to be one and the dress we all decided on very easily is lovely tho I said to my friends that I would have worn a bin bag if it meant being a part if her special day.  Ella is being a flower girl to and she didn't perform and hated her dress that of course made her look like a princess.  I'm just thinking, "what if I fall pregnant" I'd then feel bad telling her.  She might not want me anymore   I know it may not happen and if it did in a could of months if I'm anything like Ella then I wouldn't be that big.  She knows that I am trying for a second as I told her at Ella's birthday.

Kim xxx


----------



## lawsy

hi quickie 2nt n then i will catch up tom, as just got home from uk, glad to be back, i had forgotten how cold it is, 24 degrees here today, so i am hopin tom is another sunny day!

We r gettin married in oct, but diff here n u can't confirm a date until the lengthy paperwork process, it's annoyin my mates n fam who need to book flights, but is just how it is here, so we're aiming for 11th oct, but if i get pg before then we will prob do it next yr instead. we just decided now we know for sure there's a prob conceivin we need all the time we can get! n it's our second time for us bth, so i dont mind gettin married with a little bump, would need new dress then tho!!!!!!!!!!!! it will prob be may, june before we can get date, so we'll know where we're up to by then. 

my dress is red, more like an evening, bridesmaid frock, as it is an informal weddin, it's satin, with a beaded top n a kinda rusche. really love it, red is my best colour!

love to all, esp nicky i hope ur little un is ok? i have missed my 2 so much this week n am pleased to be back with them. 

speak tom xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrstrellis

kim77 said:


> Oh wedding talk, can I join in. Been picking a bridesmaid dress today, oh it was fab always wanted to be one and the dress we all decided on very easily is lovely tho I said to my friends that I would have worn a bin bag if it meant being a part if her special day. Ella is being a flower girl to and she didn't perform and hated her dress that of course made her look like a princess. I'm just thinking, "what if I fall pregnant" I'd then feel bad telling her. She might not want me anymore  I know it may not happen and if it did in a could of months if I'm anything like Ella then I wouldn't be that big. She knows that I am trying for a second as I told her at Ella's birthday.
> 
> Kim xxx


I've got four weddings to go to this year and my outfit arrived on Friday. It's a bit big around the bust and the waist, and I wondered whether or not to have it altered... but I'm really hoping that by August/September, I'll be able to fill it out.


----------



## angeldelight78

hi all

thankyou so much for your kind word for daughter - took her to hospital and they managed to get her walking after an hr of messing around with her knees/hip and legs ......... she used to be seen at a child development centre due to her mild special needs and they said when she was young she doesnt walk as good as she should but let her grow 1st and see if improves 
She had examination and they said she needs to be seen by a specialist at hospital once referred as her knee is slightly over the side which could be y she is always tripping over bless her...hoping they give her the help she deserves



also ladies i have some news too ........... after a long 3 yrs ttc and 4 cycles of clomid im PREGNANT !!!!!!!!!! ive done so many tests its unbelieveable   all come up straight away ...early days so hoping bean sticks  

im proof it can work ladies even if you not ovualting, i didnt even have periods until clomid never mind ovulating    

love to you all

Nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jes4

Nicky - such fantastic news                  for a happy and healthy pregnancy      

Lets hope its the first of many clomid BFPs on here!!!!     

Good to hear your DD is recovering too! Good news all round for you!!

love jesXXX


----------



## Boofy

Congratulations on your   Nicky I am soooooooo chuffed for you, so all the pain you had this month was worth it then   I bet you are over the moon, lots of     your way for a healthy happy pregnancy  

Bev xxxxx


----------



## cleg

ooo Nicky you have put a smile on my face today chick, I AM EVER SO VERY VERY PLEASED FOR YOU + DH + DD this is fab news, eee look at what happens when you least expect it + you have so much going on, congratulations hunny, now let me know when you tested exactly + i can add you to the BFP's list woooohoooooo 

congratulations

xxx


----------



## honeyakon

*congratulations

  

im pleased dd is ok good luck ,3 does seem to be the lucky number lol*​


----------



## angeldelight78

thankyou all ...ive cried all morning with happiness & praying this little bean stays   

I tested today - would be due on my sister's 21st birthday (20th nov)  

love you all loads & thankyou 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleg

sending you lotsa  hunny you will be fine, right owf to update the list 

xxx


----------



## angeldelight78

thankyou so much Cleg............... just goes to show it can work


----------



## cleg

course it can hun, have you seen the list now ? we getting bigger 

xxx


----------



## angeldelight78

the list looking good Cleg      COME ON LADIES MORE BFP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missyb

[fly]          Congratulations nicky!!!


----------



## angeldelight78

thankyou Missy

Goodluck for your clomid cycle     

xxx


----------



## missyb

thank you so much! ive was on a bit of a downer as my tracking scan showed i'd had a cyst and so the dr couldnt tell if i was ovulating, had ovulated or anything.. he said that there was possibly a good sized follie but he couldnt guarentee it so i was feeling a bit glum... but ive had alot of reassurance from the girls on here and now your bfp announcement has made my day... dp says brilliant & well done too!


amanda


----------



## cleg

Nicky love the blinkie in your sig 

amanda glad you have perked up hun

xxx


----------



## kim77

WOW Congrats on the BFP, thats such lovely news to hear.  Enjoy

Kim xxx


----------



## bubblicous

wow ad congrats            i was just reading through from fri nite and i say you had a wee pregnancy counter and was thinking i dont remember ad announcing a bfp then i read on and seen it congrats so pleased for you hunni heres to a happy and healthy 8 months and hope your bfp is the first of many

honey - sorry about your bnf you never know though perhaps it was just a little to early fingers crossed for you

cleg - good to see u not seen u in ages 

missy -  

ladies loving the wedding chat i have 3 wedding this year one of which im bmaid at and my wee girls are flowergirls cant wait love a good wedding

sorrry to anyone i have missed a big hug to you all


as for me af arrived today at 4am how nice of her im fine though i thought id be gutted but im not i guess im just happy that finally i ovulated think its the first time in 4 years so thats the best part least my body is working even if i have to take the clomid for it to happen 

dh thought id be devistated he was huggin and kissin me telling me he loved me i was his world etc but i was ok he was shocked at how fine i was 

so round 2 ting ting start the tab tomorrow going to do them all at night in hope that the tiredness will be only at nite time rather than all day


----------



## lawsy

WOW NICKY I AM SO PLEASED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LET'S HOPE UR GOOD LUCK RUBS OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HEALTH N HAPPINESS, U HAVE GIVEN ME HOPE MATE.

LOVE TO ALL XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## angeldelight78

aww thankyou so much ladies - im glad i have given many of you hope ...........stay positive ladies    

want to do personals but need to have a quick bath as ready so if dont tonight will do tom 

love to you all 

Nicky xxxx


----------



## abbybella

AD i am so happy for you!!! Bet you are still in shock! When did you first test? Oh and did you feel any different this month to others? (what a great due date by the way- right next to my birthday   )
How is dd? X

Well I went to the science museum yesterday morning and AF decided to show bang on time as usual   I was feeling fine but i got all hormonal and started crying in the middle of the science museum!!!! OH the shame

Feeling ok now, i didn't expect a bfp this month anyway but was still upset. Well I am on day 2 today so back on the crazy pills, taking them in the morning this month see if i feel a bit better doing that.


Bubbles   Sorry af got us both! we on the same CD day? XX

Love to all  and hugs to those who need them X


----------



## honeyakon

*abbybella and bubblicous  sorry the witch got you 

Im now on cd 33 anywhere from 15 days and 16 days past ov and ....................nothing absolutely nothing ,My (.)(.) are sore again started hurting yesterday but is under my arms and underneath them that hurts??. And im bloated and i have loads of cm but a neg test in sat and im really suffering with heart burn  .

Im ringing the clinic today to say im late and not preg to see what they want to do ?.But im really gutted as the scan and woman who scanned me said she was deffenat id ov'd but if i did where is af ?? .

On top of that iv gained 7lbs since i started the provera and clomid  and it took ages to lose that so really cutting back today to try sort it out i have three stone to lose now so i did not need to gain any  Ohh and i statred temping again today but that wont tell me anything lol *


----------



## angel83

Morning Ladies

Honeyakon - Hope you get sorted out soon – 1 way or the other.

Abbeybella & Bubblicious – so sorry AF got you.

Angeldelight – Congrats on your BFP, that’s fantastic news for you hun..

Linlou – hope you had a good night with your nephew

Jes4 – Hope AF stays away for you.

Well its just BMS time for us, im on CD13. We had BMS on CD10 & 12. So i think we will aim for CD14&16 and that should cover it.  

Angel83


----------



## angeldelight78

morning ladies

thankyou all for asking about my dd - she has an appointment which gp tom to get her referred to a specialist  

Angel - thankyou    does that mean we wont hear from you for few days with all that bms        goodluck anyway sweet   

Honey - sorry to hear your cycles messing you around    I would def ring ur clinic and put ur foot down as if you def ovulated like woman who scanned you said surely af should come if not pregnant ( hope it is the case you preg )  -wishing you goodluck anyway let us know  

Abby - hi hun, sorry af came    wishing you all the best in your next cycle     ps,thankyou for the good wishes 

Bubb - thankyou babe   , so sorry af got you but wishing you loads luck in next cycle   

cleg - thankyou so much for all your messages - hope its your turn very soon   

missy - hi hun how are you? hope ur ok, tell dp thankyou too,  i had the same the end of last yr with a cyst and couldnt see my follies so i know how annoying this can be - wishing you loads luck though and hope you get that bfp soon  

lawsy - hi sweety -thankyou & glad have given you hope    

kim - boofy - jes - mrstrellis ........hope your all well      sorry if ive missed anyone  

Well yesterday I had got through 3 first response all +  ............  3 internet cheapys all + (although alot fainter than the 1st response) .. ive always used 1st response and never had a problem but today i though i need to check with a clearblue digital     i have the PREGNANT words so im chuffed, i think when been trying for so long you expect negatives so when you do actually get a bfp you dont beleive it  

some of you have asked about my symptoms/if i did anythin different/ when tested ...........  

All ive been doing over past few mths as some know is doing my bbtemps ( with boots fertility pack 12.99) which ive found so helpful, personally i think it is so much better than ovulation tests, if you dont get urself stressed with it then its well worth it.

1st cycle - 100mg clomid - bfn - ohss was poorly in hospital    worse cycle ever felt so ill

2nd cycle - 150mg clomid - bfn - progesterone was 105.07 ...id over stimulated with 2-3 eggs but funny thing was i felt great  

3rd cycle - 150mg cd2-4 & 100mg cd5&6 - ovulated - bfn - felt good although had lot of bloating but went soon after i ovulated - sickness - sore (.)(.) etc

4th cycle - (this one) took same dose as last mth - bfp - had terrible bloating and come close to going into hospital but soon as id ovulated cd16 i felt totally better it was so weird, i did notice this mth (never had this b4) i had increased cm just b4 ov which i sometimes had but i also had loads cm last week which was very usual for me, (.)(.) little bit veiny (sorry tmi), yesterday was 10dpo cd 26 so i did 6tests    yes 6  (thats coming from a peestick addict) and all + and did the cb digital today 11dpo PREGNANT.

I noticed with clomid i felt better the higher the dose    which when i 1st started clomid last yr many ladies said the same  

my clomid cycles got shorter too by 2 cds each mth which obv the clomid can possibly lengthen or shorten

HOPE THIS HELPS LADIES & SENDING LOADS       

I have an appointment with gp tom evening & have rang community midwives as there is a certain midwife whos lovely i would like, ive also enquired about having earlier scans when preg from clomid as when natural bfp usually 12-14 wks in our area but midwife says as been on clomid i will get an earlier one which im happy about although wouldnt want one too early as can cause more stress, 8wks would b ideal  

thankyou all so much again
love to you all
Nicky xx


----------



## angeldelight78

Cleg have i done the longest post ever or what         do i get an award for that   

blame it on the personals and questions    sorry xx


----------



## bubblicous

oh abby were on same cycle day fingers crossed its a lucky thing

im going to take my clomid tonight though as last cycle they made me very sleepy


ad - im so chuffed for you i love your new pic weve been told if we get pregnant we will get a scan at 6 weeks hipe you get your scan soon you never know there may be 2 little beans in there


angel - morning hows u 

honey - id give it a few more days and test again i know its stressful hunni but you never know though on the other hand if you deff ovulated you should have af or bfp did you get day 21 progesterone bloods done


----------



## loobie75

hiya everyone,
angeldelight BRILL GREAT WOWZER news, you must be soooooo excited congratulations, looking forward to hearing all your pregnancy news.  really pleased for you thats great.

angel you are only a few days behind me- almost cycle buddies, im on day 18, going at 2 this aft for scan.  i hate scan day as its always the same news about my silliy blasted womb lining.  i had reflexology friday and bought some selenium without vitamin a - hopefully the tamoxifen will kick in next month! doc still said it was important i was close with my dh they make me laugh how they word it!! we followed this D11, 13 & 15 toes crossed but just don't believe it will happen! DH is scared of me now, think he hopes it will happen even more than me so i leave him in peace hehehehehe

going to have din now then set off, XXXXX


----------



## honeyakon

*just tested again bfn 

so i know im not preg but if i ov'd where is af ??

rang clinic they said they would call back if i have not heard from them by two im ringing them again as if i ov'd i should have af im two days late two bfn ,but feel preg lol i feel the same as i did with my son when i was preg but obviously this time no preg *


----------



## angel83

Hi Ladies

Honeyakon, so sorry that you have another BFN. It hurts like hell doesnt it.

Loobieluce, im on CD 13 today, haha your DH has made me laugh, bet thats how mine feels. Good luck for the scan.

Hi Bubblicous, im good mrs how are you?

AD78 - yes i may be pre occupied for a few days. To spice things up i did the whole school girl outfit last night and hes just text me saying hes sick and needs a nurse tonight, lol      the things we do for our bables, lol

Angel83


----------



## bubblicous

angel - im not to bad at all got killer cramp but apart from that im fine just got the proofs back for the girls photos that they had done on friday so ive spent the afternoon going through them trying to decide what ones i want as there are so many 
off work tonight yay and taking my first clomid of cycle 2 as well so its a nice nite for me


----------



## loobie75

im back from hospital - good news at long last, wlining was 6mm not brill but best it is ever been - there is hope after all!!!

i haven't ov'd yet, she said it looks like it i was just getting ready to, she thinks today or tomorrow - GRR DH working tonight - nothing ever easy is it heheheh 

nothing can be done tonight but will now have to wait til 2m lunchtime - i am panicking in case its too late and we miss the window of opportunity so to speak!! is it 12-24 hours eggs last once released does anybody know??, consultant seemed to think there was hope this time.  

at least even if not this month its a step in the right direction!
XX


----------



## angel83

Thats Great news mrs, see i told u to stay positive.....Could your DH not pull a sickie, lol


----------



## TracyK

Congratulations Nicky!
 Abbyella and bubblicious
Loobieluce - any chance you can get a quickie in before he goes to work ? If you've bd'd lately the swimmers can hang around 4-5 days so  you might still be ok!


I'm ok - friend at work is pregnant (first month of trying!) and keps telling me stuff - pleased for her but jealous if I'm honest. Got weigh in at fertility clinic Wednesday and I'm carrtng 4lbs of bloating, grrrr


----------



## honeyakon

*Got threw to clinic and guess what they will call back today or early tomorrow well they close at 4.30 so suppose im not important enough to care about how i must feel right now and call me !!!   . Doesn't help the nurse im under is off having an op so my file has everything she wants done so someone has to go read it and decide what to do  .

I just dont know whats wrong with me i can handle a bfn if af turns up on time .As then i know i ov'd but to go into limbo land is just to much for me   .

Iv not ov'd in two years i did not expect to get preg first cycle just to ov was all i wanted. But a bfp was an exciting thought ,so for my scan to show i ov'd was the greatest news and my womb lining was perfect and the size of my follies .And now im in limbo as usual so i cant have ov'd if i did why no af   .

All i wanted was to find out what would happen now .Hoping i can go for a scan this week so they can see whats happening with my right ovary and then i would be able to see whats going on inside and why iv not had af ? .but they did not care enough to call me   .And im stuck another day not knowing a bloody thing  .cant have provera till they give it me cant start clomid till i have af and cant do any of that till i know whats happening with my ovary and on top of that i cant of ov'd *


----------



## jes4

Hi girls - you've been very chatty today while i've been cooped up in a classroom with 28 /6yr olds who couldn't even get outside for a quick run around because of the rubbish weather  Its been a horrid day - the kids have been manic, i've been grumpy, and AF STILL hasn't arrived  Been feeling like its on its way for the last few days, and i was expecting it yesterday or today going on when i ov'd. Did have a slight temp drop this morning - so taking that as another sign its coming - but been knicker checking all day and not a sign - just loads of creamy CM (sorry tmi). (.)(.)'s feel like they're about to explode as well. Am going slowly   with waiting. So sure its on its way though so not testing as cann't bear the thought of a BFN 

Honey - i can totally relate to how you are feeling - why do our bodies muck us around so much  .    that the hopsital call you back and can give you some answers. Its sooooo frustrating not knowing.   

bubs and abby - sorry AF turned up - but    for your next cycles  

loobie luce - glad to hear you had good news at your scan. Sending lots of     your way.

AD - very impressive post you did just there! Should def get an award  Bet youre still on   !

Angel - hope you and your DH are enjoying yourselves 


Amanda - Hope youre feeling more positive hun     it will happen for you   

Hi to cleg, lawsy, kim, boofy and everyone else (sorry if i've forgotten people - my brain is like mush this eve   )

jesXXX


----------



## cleg

sorry girls just having a scoot through had busy day today+ just done trigger shot ready for EC on wednesday  yep girls scan went well + got some good size follies so we are all go

will catch up with everyone properly soon but that doesnt mean i aint thinking of you all 

xxx


----------



## k.j.m

Hi all,

Hope you are all ok.

Congratulations Nicky thats fantastic! 

Just waiting until about CD30 so I can start provera and then the tamoxifen. I'm really hoping this works as god knows what will be next and how much it will cost!

Kelly x


----------



## abbybella

morning ladies 

Got a stinking cold but apart from that doing ok. Started back on the crazy pills yesterday but hopefully the happy pills will stop any really bad side effects!!! lol. I had some hot flushes last night though.

Honey i'm sorry you are going through it at the moment, horrible being in limbo. Let us know what the clinic says today hun  

Hiya Loobie good news RE lining. Did you manage to get in any bms?   Even if you didn't but do today that should cover it X

KJM fingers crossed for you. That is a worry for us too, the cost of future treatment!! Don't know how we are going to be able to afford it 

Bubbles how you doing? Got a heavy period still and have to wear big knickers which i hate   Had cramps and sore boobs ugh its horrible.

Linlou you ok hun? Any joy with the clinic and scans?

OOOh good luck Cleg!! EC tommorow! I have everything crossed for you  

Ad How you doing? when you contacting doctor/consultant? XX


----------



## linlou17

hell i am feeling very low, clomid SE have kicked in no sleep and hot sweats and the   on top of that my uncle died yesterday  

got scan appt finally tomorrow at 12 but nurse left a sarcastic message for me branding me "desperate to see her" DAMN RIGHT I AM  

honey totally understand my cycle can vary 31-64 days and it the waiting and not knowing which is the hardest i can handle af if it comes on time. i have also had so much stress over my hospital appts.

hope you are all felling better than me right now i just want to go home and curl up in bed

L xx


----------



## cleg

lin i really think you need to ask not to have dealings with that nurse anymore, you dont have too hunny  + i am sooo sorry for the loss of your uncle  i dont know what to say to help make things better but know im here hunny, we all are if + when you need us 

xxx


----------



## linlou17

thanks cleg my head hurts i am so tired i just want to sleep but my mind wont switch off at night and im being kept awake with hot sweats. 

i am not looking forward to seeing the nurse tomorrow but apparently there is nobody else   my aunt is coming with me but i dont think i can cope with anymore bad news especially delivered with no sympathy

hope you are ok and thanks again

L x


----------



## cleg

surely she cant be the only one there that can see you  i hope it aint as bad tommorow, we have a nurse who i think would be better off working in the morgue (my opinion) some aint just cut out for it

it sounds like you need some time out from all this TTC  easy said i know but i am thinking of you + your preservation, there comes a time when you have to put yourself 1st + not the TTC 

always here 

xxx


----------



## honeyakon

*Just heard from the clinic ,and as iv not had a pos preg test or af it would seem i did not ovulate  (but why did my nurse think i had if i had not?. I did not have a pos opk at all yet one follie had burst so my nurse said she was sure i had ov'd ) .But there sending me for a diagnostics scan at the main hospital now to see whats going on in more detail ie the ovary and if they can see anything else ?.But that will usually take up to two weeks to get the scan date ,So no clomid this month and pos up the dose to 150 mg if i go back on the clomid but they want to see exactly whats going on with me. Although first scan i had showed mild pcos and no endo and my womb looks perfect so what else will they look for ??  .

So its good im having a more detailed scan but im gutted  . I knew i had not ov'd but was told i had and i did see the scan and it did look like i ov'd so clomid cycle one a complete and utter waist of time .Would of been better to send me for a more detailed scan to start with   *


----------



## cleg

sorry it wasnt good news for you honey  as i am sure you are aware just because we have follies does not mean there is an egg in there unfortunately no one knows that + there is no way of telling either

as for further tests they should run through everything with you, have you had your tubes checked ?

xxx


----------



## bubblicous

ok so im no happy

my af has disappeared (i know i should be happy but im not)
it came on sunday crampy and heavish
yesterday was almost like spotting mainly brownish tmi soz
last night about 6pm nothing 
today nothing

where has it gone

my normal af lasts 2 to 3 days and thats one without ovulation

i expected this one to last longer seen as how i ovulated but instead  it has been shorter 

i dont not understand

has anyone else had this problem with cloimid colud it be the clomid or did i not ovulate


----------



## angeldelight78

hiya ladies

When ive took my clomid as soon as ive started taking my clomid tablets my af disappeared totally ( 3 times this happened) & i know many other woman experience the same, my consultant told me it shouldnt really stop it but even so wouldnt come to no harm and nothing to worry about 

xx


----------



## bubblicous

jo - ta much was a little worried as i was expecting more not less iykwim oh well at least i know its not just me
thanks babes


----------



## bubblicous

angeldelight78 said:


> hiya ladies
> 
> When ive took my clomid as soon as ive started taking my clomid tablets my af disappeared totally ( 3 times this happened) & i know many other woman experience the same, my consultant told me it shouldnt really stop it but even so wouldnt come to no harm and nothing to worry about
> 
> xx


thanks very much ad i was a little worried but youve set my mind to rest thanks xxxxx


----------



## angeldelight78

your welcome Bubbs - want to wish you all the best for this cycle too


----------



## jes4

Evening girls.

Bubbs - i can also say that my AF's have been odd on clomid - generally i get spotting for a day, then heavy for a day, maybe two and then it tails off quickly (last month was the only clomid induced AF which has been really heavy but that was first time i'd ovulated since my mc so assuming that was why.)

Lin - so soory bout you uncle hun  I hope the nurse is more sensitive tomorrow - good luck 

Honey -     Hope that the scan helps the hospital to figure out whats going on. How frustrating about ovulation   I didn't ovulate for the first 2 cycles on clomid - but did eventually.     it will happen for you.

Cleg - Good luck    

Abby - hope your cold isn't too bad and the   pills don't give you too many SE!!

Well i finally started spotting today, so expecting full on AF tomorrow.  I have less than a month till ovarian drilling, lap and dye, so can't take any clomid this time as would still be on 2ww on the date of the op, and they won't risk doing the op if theres a chance of being PG. So at least a month off for me  i hate the idea of not taking it as it feels like we're wasting time.   i know but nevermind. 

Hi to eveyone else. Hope you are all ok.

love n hugs
jesXXX


----------



## cleg

bub my AF's were very very light with clomid but terrible cramps, you will be ok hunny 



jobo5572 said:


> Cleg - have seen your 2ww diary - congratulations on the 8 fertilised !!!  How fab. Good luck.


can i ask were you seen this news as i havent been for EC yet 

xxx


----------



## Cuthbert

Jes,

Popping in to send you a big  . I completely understand your frustration at having to take a month off but you're still young and have time on your hands (and not an old codger like me).

Look after yourself.

Love Jules


----------



## jobo5572

Cleg - I am so so sorry - I don't know what I've done  .  I have got my information all mixed up and now feel extremely embarrassed that I have sent you such an inappropriate message.  I am so sorry.  I've removed the post now and I am extremely sorry and hope that I have not upset you  .  
Note to self: pay more attention when looking at websites at work and get your facts straight before opening your big mouth.


----------



## cleg

no hunny its fine, i thought you had had some weird vision + thought it could be an omen  dont you worry bout it 

xxx


----------



## k.j.m

Hi all,

Cleg - is it your EC tomorrow, I'm sure I heard you said something about tomorrow any way!!! Well if it is, good luck  

Kelly x


----------



## cleg

yep kelly tommorow  thakns for your luck girls 

xxx


----------



## kim77

Lots of luck Cleg


----------



## missyb

good luck for tomorrow cleg!

amanda xx


----------



## lawsy

Hi, just a quickie as feelin poorly poo today! Thought I seemed to be doin well with SE but got terrible head today, very spaced out n slightly blurry now n again, nevermind, I am just tellin myself hopefully it'll be worth it. This is my 3rd cycle, but had couple of mths off over xmas cos of changing to new hospital!

Anyway the shagathon starts tomorrow!!! It's hard to keep it romantic isnt it? We laugh n joke about it at the moment, but how many mths it will be like that for I dunno!

Well, I came on to wish Cleggy the very best of british hun, hope all goes well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrstrellis

I've been trying to get my "day 21" (actually day 29) blood test results for nearly a week.  My GP doesn't have them, the lab refused to tell me and I couldn't get through to the consultant.

So today I conned the consultant's secretary into telling me via an underhand method: I sort of hinted that I was a medical professional and would understand the results.  This isn't completely true, but at least I can look it up on the internet.

So she told me.  I hope she doesn't get into trouble.  

It was nice to find out I'd probably almost definitely ovulated, even if I did get a bfn last cycle. 

Good luck for tomorrow, Cleg.


----------



## angeldelight78




----------



## Siobhan_H

Hi girls do you mind if i join you all?  I've been hanging out at the ex clomid thread for about a year as I moved onto IVF but I have now started using femara/letrozole which has a similar effect as clomid but without all the nasty drying side effects.  

I thought I would pop on over and say hi xxxx

xx Siobhan xx


----------



## abbybella

Morning girls!

All ok here. side effect city with the clomid this month!! Ugh only on day 3 and have had tons of them, especially at night when i want to sleep! Never mind only 2 more tablets to go....

Linlou how are you doing? Can you not change clinics or anything? That nurse sounds awful!! Surely they have more than one person trained for the scans? You should complain.
Let us know how the scan goes babe, what CD you on?
I am sooo sorry about your uncle hun   its awful.

Hiya Siobhan be great to chat, when are you staring on the new drugs?

Mrstrellis   What did your results show? I hopefully will get some tracking done when i go for my review in april

CLEG    Hope it goes ok and they collect lots of nice juicy eggs and your DP is there to pamper you afterwards X

Lawsy i have loads of SE this cycle (my 3rd) have fun with the shagathon!!   Romanace... whats that?!! Seems to all but vanish sometimes when ttc!!!

Jes make sure you have a nice relaxing month, be nice not to have to worry about ttc for once! What is the Op for?

Honey at least they will find out exactly what is going on and you can move on from there   When is your scan booked for babe?

Bubbles my period can play up on this clomid as well but it seems to be alomst over now (touch wood!!) another day and i should be period free for another month woo hoo!!! Hows work going? Your boob job colleague any better? 

Anyone i've missed   X


----------



## angel83

Morning Ladies

Just a quick post to wish Cleg all the best, Good Luck Mrs

Angel83


----------



## honeyakon

*Good luck cleg xxxxx   

abbybella. Iv got to wait for them to give me an apt was told it takes at most two weeks to go for scan ? im under Burton hospital for fertility but they have two sites iv only been seen on one. The other is for more detailed work and ivf and stuff so my clinic send them a request they then send me an apt and time. I then have to call my clinic and tell them when it is and call them again after i have the scan so my clinic can pick up the results digitally on the comp. So long winded but my clinic is lovely and im happy im getting a more detailed look although im really worried there is somthing else wrong now lol (never happy me  ) my scans at my clinic showed mild pcos but no endo that's it and i have had two children youngest is 5 going on 20 so i dont think they thought there would be much else wrong with me .Like my specialist said she was positive id get preg on my 6 months of clomid as iv had two kids already so im just nervous now even though i know that the main reason to scan me is the cyst i know they will check everything else as well .

lawsy, Enjoy the shagathon lol it gets hard when you have to do it but worth it in the end xx.

jes,Sorry witch got you and i know exactly how you feel about not being able to do anything for a month i just feel like iv waited enough now and to wait another month is waiting time  but hopefully the wait will be worth it for us both xxx.

Everyone else im sorry no personals but i feel really icky still and want to go for a bath now xxx  .*


----------



## Boofy

Just popped in to wish you luck Cleg    

Lin, sorry to hear about your uncle hun  

Abby the SE's can be awful can't they, I found them not so bad this month but I took mine at night time  

Sorry I haven't been on much but ever so busy at work and sorry for the lack of personals for everyone but     to everyone and   to those who need them.

Bev xxx


----------



## loobie75

hello everyone,
good luck Cleg, i have my fingers crossed for you.

ive been to hospital this morning, bad news! monday i went and was told lining 6mm so pleased as it was a step in right direction, today however, it is only 5.6mm.

far too thin so they have told me not to continue with tamoxifen or anything else.  they will scan me for one natural cycle next month, however, they said they had to be honest with me and it was more than likely my lining was just naturally thin and there isn't really anything they can do to assist me anymore.  very hard to understand when i have DS GRR 

at work but people keep being nice and making me cry GRR keep biting my lip which is now nearly bleeding! 

will be ok soon, was just a shock to hear they don't think they can help! 

moan over XXXX


----------



## angel83

Hiya Loobie

Im soo sorry, thats horrible news...   

Angel83


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya Girls

Sorry I haven't posted for a while  

Angeldelight and Douglas Twin ~   
Loobie ~ Sorry to hear that you had bad news   Didn't they even suggest anything to help? I think some of the girls take selinium for linning but I would suggest seeing a herbalist or something to check.
Linlou ~ Sorry to hear about your Uncle hun  
Abbybella ~   for the SE's hun 

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Terry

Hi 

Just found this thread!  I just started a short protocol with clomid and last night my coccyx (tailbone) started killing. This morning, I could hardly move/walk without being in agonsing pain. 

Has anyone else had this? It started 12-15 hours after my first two Clomid tablets....


----------



## angel83

Sorry Terry

Never heard of this side effect b4...

I'd get checked out if i were u..

Angel83


----------



## tulip1411

Hi,

I used to post on here before but have had a 6mth break... but on roll wagon again.  Af arrived this morning so start Clomid tomorrow.   Feel excited but scared to get my hopes up.  Hope you girls don't mind me joining you wishing you all luck.   Sorry no personals I promise I will soon when I have read through the past posts

Love Kelly x


----------



## abbybella

Hiya girlies

Loobie  what a shock to be told that!! Is there any alternative treatments/private clinic you could go to?  Can you get a second opinion?

Hiya terry, not heard of that SE before either, does it still hurt now?

Hiya Tulip!! What dosage are you on to start with?On my third cycle of the crazy pills and some days can be hard.

Boofy how are you doing?

Honey its horrible when you have to wait for answers but hopefully it will go quick for you and things will get sorted out properly.

Hiya Shelle anything exciting happening?

Cleg   
XX


----------



## cleg

welocme to tulip, Terry + siobhan, the girls are fab here + will help all they can

terry i have never heard of clomid causing your pain i would recomend if it persists to see your GP hun 

i know some of you girls are in need of hugs today so here goes 

as for me this is just a quick one to say EC went well + we got 11 eggies  they say they are goodlooking ones + will ring me later to let me know how they are then i ring tommorow to see how fertilisation went, we are both very ha[ppy at this point so thankyou for your wishes girls they helped 

xxx


----------



## angeldelight78

Cleg thats brilliant news​
​


----------



## angeldelight78

​
TO THOSE WHO NEED ONE RIGHT NOW​


----------



## linlou17

hello clomid chickies!!!!!

hope you are all ok just a quickie as im in the middle of cooking tea!!!

had scan and follies bigger than last cycle they measured 16mm today i am going back friday and hopefully will be at least 17mm by then and i can have ov injection, fingers crossed the extra clomid has worked. the nurse was ok today i tried to stay calm and keep an open mind as i had got so wound up over her and the appointments but after my moaning to the receptionist she was ok so i guess the   attitude works!!!!!!!!!!  

 and   and   to you all

and all you mums to be take care

sorry no personals will try to catch up properly afterwards

L xx


----------



## cleg

aw lin ever so pleased for you, you know they say follies grow about 2mm per day so you should have a beauty there by friday  pleased today wasnt a trauma + glad the nurse wasnt to bad too 

Nicky thankyou hunny 

xxx


----------



## lawsy

well done cleggy that's great news!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome Tulip, Siobhan n Terry, looking forward to gettin to know u!

Glad today was ok Linlou n u managed to stay calm, good follies fingers crossed this ones for u hun xxx

Another weird se, anyone else get muscle fatigue n weakness, my legs just feel heavy n sluggish, esp climbin stairs? xxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Linlou ~ Great news hun    that there is a nice big follie for Fri


----------



## mrstrellis

abbybella said:


> Mrstrellis  What did your results show? I hopefully will get some tracking done when i go for my review in april


63.5. I wasn't told the scale (whether it was in nanograms, microlitres or whatever) but the secretary said it was normal.


----------



## linlou17

thanks cleggy, lawsy and shell im so hoping its ok friday

well done cleg and lots and lots of luck to you

L xx


----------



## kim77

Big hugs to all that needs then

Well done to Cleg and linlou

Mrs T well done one Ov

I'm on CD17 with pains again so guessing another month has worked but I have another cold, I am so peed off as we need to BMS tonight and I cant be bothered.  I'm tired and achy.  

Kim xxx


----------



## kim77

http://www.frontiernet.net/~jimdandy/specials/friend/friend.html

to you all 

/links


----------



## Siobhan_H

Hi girls

Thanks for the warm welcome!!  wow this sure is a fast moving thread....I am going to do my best to keep up with you all xxxx  

My period arrive yesterday so I start my femara tonight and will go for a follicle tracking scan friday week....if all goes as normal then i will have my trigger shot then and hopefully ovulate around cd14.  I am moving off of injectable progesterone this round and taking it orally which will be a pleasant change!

xx Siobhan xx


----------



## KaTiEE

Hi Ladies

Just popping on quickly to say hello, as I'm still waiting waiting waiting... one more cycle until I can start clomid again. But good news today, I had a scan to check everything is OK after the m/c and it is. I even had a 12mm follie, made all on my own!! I guess the clomid must still be in my system a bit 

I hope you're all doing really well     And hi to everyone new!

Love, Katie x

PS Just read your good news cleg, well done hunny! Will be keeping fingers, toes and anything else I can manage crossed for you


----------



## bubblicous

kim77 said:


> http://www.frontiernet.net/~jimdandy/specials/friend/friend.html
> 
> to you all


kim that was lovely

hey eveyone else

im shattered off to bed will do personals tomorrow


----------



## k.j.m

That's great news Cleg, glad it went ok, fingers crossed you have lots fertilised by tomorrow!

Kelly x


----------



## honeyakon

*fingers are crossed for you cleg xx

well i tested again dont know why i bothered neg as i knew it would be but im now cd 36 and 19 days past supposed ov ? so im late not preg *


----------



## abbybella

Alright ladieeess  

Great news Cleg!!     Let us know when you hear later on. How you feeling after the collection?

Linlou that is fantastic news too, so is their plan to inject you friday to bring on ovulation? Hope you have lots of spare time this weekend then for bms!!  

Honey when is your next appointment? Won't they gove you anything to start AF or are your cycles usually long/variable?   Its horrible to get bfns i know. Hopefully when af starts you will feel better as can move on with next steps X

Aw that was sweet kim!! How are you doing anyway? Did you manage to get the bms in  

Katiee, glad all is ok on the scan, that is great news and a relief for you i'm sure. What cd are you on? 

Siobhan, is femera the same kind of thing as clomid? You have a hectic cycle planned! You ever had the injection to bring on ovulation before? XX

Lawsy i know clomid can cause tiredness and all kinds of weird and wonderful symptons. But I haven't heard of it causing muscle fatigue before, i would go to the GP to check and for peace of mind X How are you doing apart from that?

Mrstrellis that result sounds normal and it indicates ovulation   How are you doing?

Well off to work soon (let me contain my excitement) Got a suprise health inspection (woo hoo) Looking forward to the weekend it seems to have been a LONG week

Bubbles, Nicky and Boofy and to all girlies i have missed   Hope you are all doing well


----------



## lawsy

Hi all, other than achy tired muscles i am fine ta abby!

quick question when taking clomid cd 2-6 when have u found u ovulate? been temping for first mth n cd 12 today n had a random temp rise yesyerday!!! bit lower today, but still higher than earlier in the mth. I think i have revving up pains in my groin area............so we´ll see ey?xx

hope ur feeling ok cleg, awaiting news xx


----------



## linlou17

hi just a nother quick message i am at work freezing my but off right now it soooo cold here!!!

planning plenty of bms if i get injection tomorrow but have been invited out sunday afternoon for a meal as my cousin is returning to germany i did not really want to go but would feel awful if i didnt so will probably have a quick scran and then home to get on with the bms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

trying not to get to hopefull about follies but cant help it please god make them grow!!! (pretty please!)


----------



## bubblicous

morning ladies

well been taking my clomid at nite so far this cycle so im not as sleepy durring the day woohoo
bit at around teatime i get extremely narky and moody 

not good seen as how i go to work at 5 so my weepy bad moods have been happening there

ive decided today to start doing my wee business again its making guest books and photo albums and bits and peices for weddings anniversary baby's etc

i had stopped in august cause we had moved house and then all the going to hospital etc happened and my moods werent the best so i wasnt in the mood for it but now im going to start back
weve been in the house 6 months were settled and we have the clomid plan so its time to get it up and running again plus the extra cash will be very helpful

so hows everyone today 

lin-lou - im frozen too part to do with having all the windows open just closed them now  good luck with your jab

lawsy - last month was my first cycle and i ovulated between day 14 and 16 according tot he pain and my bloods the pain stooped after day 16 so im guessing it happened before then

abby - hey babes boob job girl not back yet aparently shes in some state not good im off on saturday refused to dot he overtime as i have worked the past 4 saturdays & sundays so surely im due one off im in on sun  been a long week here to cant wait for tomorrow as im off then too woo hoo hope work went well and your ok  

honey -   hopefully you will get it sorted and find out where af is 

cleg - congrats 11 wee eggies hope all is well today  

katie - well done 12mm all on your own good luck when the clomid starts again 

siob - welcome hunni good luck with your cycle

kim - i hope you got some bms in babes its crap when your not well and dont feel like it my dh asks me to take one for the team then     normally hes such a loving and caring man im daft though as i do it   
hope it works for you 

to anyone i have forgot sorry im off to make some sample wedding invites for a girl in my work she gets married in sept and has decided she doesnt like the ones she has and has asked me to make her some to look at
plus i have my own sisters to do too shes also a sept wedding 

im going to be a busy bee


----------



## Siobhan_H

Hi girls

Abbybella
Femera is a breast cancer drug that has the same effect on non ovulation as clomid but it works better for alot of pcosers because it is totally out of your body within days of stopping it unlike Clomid which lingers for something like 56 days!  Also it does not have the drying effect on your cm that clomid does.  Side effects all round are said to be alot less but to be honest I have had more headaches and sickness with the femara than ever with the clomid although i did have the hot flushes from hell on clomid.  I found taking my meds overnight rather than during the day helped alot!  Oh and yeah I have been taking a trigger shot to release the eggs for ages and ages as I dont seem able to release them on my own.

xx Siobhan xx


----------



## linlou17

bubbles - boobs girl still not back i cant believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry to hear you have been weepy that was me my first time round on clomid i was like something not right at work every little thing that did not go just to plan on came the tears think everyone thought i was being a drama queen but i could not help it!!!! i have been better this time although i have still had my moments!!!!   good luck with your business xx

siobhan good luck and glad to hear SE are less on your tablets its hard ttc with out all that on top. my aunt is a cancer patient and i mentioned tamoxifen and she said that she was given that as part of her treatment too.

sorry if this is tmi but i have been really dry and have become sore after sex is this just yet another SE i am suffering from, it has eased now as i have bought some cream and no bms yet (much to dp disgust!!!) until weekend as i am hoping for the jab tomorrow but i have told him we can be like bunnies all weekend!!!  

L xx


----------



## cleg

linlou bribary gets you everywhere ey 

all is well this end, 9 of the 11 fertilised so again today we are happy 

xxx


----------



## bubblicous

well done cleg 9 fertilised        fingers crossed for ya hunni xx


----------



## jobo5572

Cleg

I think I'm safe this time posting this !!

Brilliant news           !!!  Everything crossed for you       .


----------



## cleg

thanks girls 

jobo still think its weird how you said 8 + although we have 9 one is abnormal, vvv weird 

xxx


----------



## Siobhan_H

Cleg congratulations on a great fertilisation rate!  wishing you every luck on this round of treatment xxx

Linlou are you drinking lots and lots of water and having salty foods?  all suppose to help with cm issues.  Also, when i took clomid I had to take robbittusin cough med as it helps loosen up any muscus that you do have.  If all else fails then good old fashioned baby oil did the trick for me.....our son Oliver is often called the baby oil kid!!!!

xx Siobhan xx


----------



## cleg

thanks S 



Siobhan_H said:


> Linlou are you drinking lots and lots of water and having salty foods? all suppose to help with cm issues.


i personally wouldnt reccomend you have lots of salt in your diet sure there are other things to help with CM 

xxx


----------



## abbybella

Cleg   That is FANTASTIC news   9 eggies, that's brilliant. how are you feeling after the collection? Whats the next step?

Hiya Lawsy, i take my clomid days 2-6 and i ovulate on day 13, but my cycle is always 27 days long. I don't chart but can tell due to stomach pains and occosionally opks when i time them right!

Siobhan, see i learn something new every day! Sounds like the effects of the provera may be a bit easier than the old crazy pills   Is this your first month taking them?

Bubbles poor boob girl, she got unlucky!! Yes you are entitled to take a saturday off, some (most) work places take the pee if you let them, especially with overtime etc.

Sorry to hear you have been getting the mood swimgs at work time.... not the place to be when you feel down!! You tried taking the pills at a different time? Do you get the weepiness/moods all month or just when taking the pills?

Hiya linlou! Bet DP is waiting till the weekend   Have you tried that pre seed? I bought some and use it when i am dry (clomid dries up my cm totally during ovulation) Its really good actually. Oh and lots of liquid, though then you will be peeing all the time  

I had a panic the first month as I used a different lubricant (one we always used to use) and it says on the bottle 'Not a spermicide but may kill sperm- not to be used if trying to conceive' !!! lol not what i wanted  

Been tidying up and knackered now. thank god its the weekend soonX Oh and only one day left of taking my clomid (tommorow am) woo hoo!!!! Hopefully the SE will ease then X


----------



## cleg

hiya abby sounds like you have been a busy bee  you just chill out now 

EC was fine i was pretty aware but didnt experience any pain/discomfort + was fine afterwards stuffing me face with tea + jam on toast in the hosp 

xxx


----------



## linlou17

hi thanks for all the advice!!! much cppreciated its been so uncomfortable all week! i have stocked up on baby oil for the future lol   i do have lots of salt (too much i drown my food in it!!!) but will also drink more fluids

cleg - YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     thats fantastic news im so pleased for you xx

and yes dp cant wait for weekend!!!!!


----------



## k.j.m

Hi all,

How is everyone?

Cleg - that's great news. When is your ET? I hope it all goes well and fingers crossed one sticks!  

I've been thinking of all the things I could do to try to help the tamoxifen work when I take it in a couple of weeks. So far, I am trying to lose a few pounds and am now wondering if acupuncture would help. Has anyone else tried it and did it help ovulation?

Kelly x


----------



## cleg

hi kelly not sure bout accu but i have heard good things baout it, here take a look on the complimentary therapies board for more info http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

what suppliments are you on ? i take Q10 for cell regeneration (helps with eggs) + selenium for blood flow (to get good lining) on top of this take pregnacare + folic acid

hope the tamoxifen does the trick for you 

xxx


----------



## k.j.m

Thanks Cleg, I will have a look. I take selenium, folic acid, zinc and vitamin c, as that's what I was advised to take. I'm really hoping it works too.
And I hope your treatment is successful, good luck with the ET when you have it!

Kelly x


----------



## mrstrellis

abbybella said:


> Mrstrellis that result sounds normal and it indicates ovulation  How are you doing?


Grand - I couldn't resist the chance to do an experiment. I suspect I ovulate without Clomid and the reason my first day 21 prog test came back negative was because I actually had it on day 21 - 'cept I discovered I tend to ovulate on... day 20.

So I'm going without and having a second day 21 test this month. I am inexplicably optimistic.


----------



## jes4

Hi girls, 

Fantastic news cleg       Will be thinking of you      

Welcome to the new ladies 

Sorry no more personals tonight, am having a hard week. AF from hell, severe upset stomach and am exhausted. 

   to you all, 

love jesXXX


----------



## TracyK

That's fab Cleg, best of luck


----------



## katylou

Hiya everyone - long time no post    How're we all doing?  Any good news to share?  Nice to see so many new people too 
Great news Cleg  
Girls, I won't recommend using a picture of a snail on your ticker - I did last month cos I thought it was cute, and it slowly crawled its way along during a mega slow cycle!  
Well, I'm not really getting anywhere in a hurry again.  Had to take provera again to bleed, and finally af showed up on Tuesday.  I've been clutching my wee bit of paper to phone up on day 1 to book my HSG.  Was slightly worked-up because they only do 2 a week, first come first served.  Turns out dept being refurbished so no slots at all next week, and week after shut for easter.  I've to keep up the clomid, and wait for next cycle.  I'm really hoping I ov this month because I can't stand another 7 week cycle    At this rate we'll not be starting IUI until the summer!  
Oh, that was such a me post for the first one for so long, I needed a bit of a moan, sorry  
Hope everyone is doing well,      to all,
Katy


----------



## cleg

Katy i thought you meant not to use it as it reminded you of something 

jes  hope that witch eases up on you 

AD how are we ?

bub 

lin how did it go sweets ?

everyone big hellos you have been mighty quiet + hope you are all ok big  + lotsa  all round

little update girls thankyou so very much for you goodluck well the deal is we have on board 2 very good embies, 1 at 4 cell one at 5, there was only 2 others that looked ok but still not top notch at 4 cell + 6  dont know what that one was doing  bit eager like moi  so unfortunately no frosties for us but hey we aint gonna need em ey 

xxx


----------



## abbybella

Oh cleg that is fantastic news    for lovely sticky embies

Got the weekend off now I am so glad. Got a sainsburys delivery coming soon so can actually feed everyone... till then the cupboards are bare!! lol

XX


----------



## Boofy

Hello Ladies, I hope you are all well  

  Cleg, I hope it all goes well for you x

Abby, how are you hun?

AD how are you feeling, still chuffed I bet  

How is everyone else? I haven't had much time to read through, every time I come on someone decides to ring me or comes into my office, it's sooooo busy here!!

Well I am nearly at the end of my 2ww so we will have to see tomorrow whether the dreaded   shows her face, if she does I am definitely going on the razz tomorrow, it's grandslam weekend and I will be out supporting my team    

I have tried not to overanalyse everything this month and have stayed away from the pee sticks so I am chuffed with myself  

Have a great weekend all and I will try to pop in on Sunday to say hi 

Bev xxxx


----------



## linlou17

yay im so happy i got injection today follie had grown to 18mm i am made up, can start with bms tomorrow (dp cant wait!!!!! he is getting some ess eeee ex at last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ) im just   that now we know when i am ov we can make it work (fingers and toes crossed all round please!!!)

do you think i am ok to have some wine tonight we have not drank all week and im ready for (celebratory!) one!!!!!

have a great weekend girls

L xx


----------



## bubblicous

yay cleg         sticky vibes for your 2 wee embies on board 

well theres me and im having a bit of an off time at the mo feel horrid feel fat and horrid with minging skin etc etc im just no happy often get wee days like this near af where i just feel dreadful im having one today 


last clomid tonight so fingers crossed they work xxxx


----------



## cleg

Boofy goodluck hunny 

Bubs  for you

Lin welldone 

thanks girls for the 

xxx


----------



## linlou17

wishing you lots of luck cleg and well done you too xx


----------



## jes4

Hello!

          and lots of sticky vibes to Cleg and your 2 embies!!!!

Linlou - fab news on your follie    Hope you and DH enjoy yourselves 

boofy -   that the   stays away for you 

katy - sorry to hear that things are dragging on for you - its the waiting that drives you mad isn't it    that you ov this month 

Hiya to all you other lovely ladies. Hope you all have a good weekend. I'm intending on taking it easy. AF has eased off now, but think i'm coming down with the lurgy - again. It was only about 3 weeks ago i had the last bug  Too many germs flying round at school i think 

love n    
jesXXX


----------



## linlou17

thanks jes hope you are not starting the lurgy again i was like that just got rid of it and got it again!!  

boofy   hoping witch stays away!


----------



## TracyK

Sending lots of sticky glue Cleg
Lins  - get to it  -  
Jes - get well soon hunni
 bubblicious

Periods gone so back to lovin every other day - DH on happy man lol! Feeling weirdly positive - just hope scan on Tuesday shows all ok


----------



## linlou17

do you think it is ok i f i have a little wine even though i hav had injection they did not say i could not the only info i have is off IVF people saying no more than 10 units per week?


----------



## PINK-LADY

sending lots of sticky glue for your 2 lil embies Cleg,good luck!!!!

I am currently on day 13 i have been doing an ov test strip since day 10,but so far nothing has shown up!!

Good luck to everyone xxxxxxxxxxx

and  to those that need them


----------



## jobo5572

Cleg -         for you and your 2 embies.

Hello and  to all you other ladies on the nutty drug.

I'm currently on day 23 of 29 day cycle.  Presuming it'll be BFN next week as I feel very PMT-ish already.  So bloomin' teary at the mo - need to get a grip I think.  This is my last month of Clomid so think I'm thinking ahead to what's going to happen next too much.  Feel this month was my last chance and think it's not going to happen  

Anyway, back to Sports Relief and all the tragic stories with my big box of Kleenex


----------



## abbybella

Morning all!

Linlou probably too late now but one(or two!) glass wine would have been fine. how you feeling? Great news that you got the injection  

jobo i watched sports relief too wasn't it sad!! Sorry you are feeling down, what treatment may you be having next? This cycle isn't over yet hun  

Boofy how you doing babe.. any sign of AF yet? Sounds good a night out on the town! Been months since i have been out properly!!

Good luck pink lady, don't worry about opks too much they can be hard to use and wrong sometimes!! X

Good luck for scan on tuesday tracy X

Jes hope you feel better soon my dear, nothing worse than having the lurgy!!!

Was so pleased to hear little shannon matthews was found alive yesterday, so glad for her and her family.
Not working this weekend! Woo hoo. Getting my cat spayed monday so means we have no money this week now lol


----------



## linlou17

hi abs i am feeling ok was a bit cranky yesterday but have been bit worried all week, did not bother with a drink in the end as it was getting late so thought there was no point and am glad to have had another day alcohol free it cant do any harm i guess not even sure if i will bother tonight although dp feels like he is living with mary poppins (those are his exact words  ) 

good news about shannon but how strange it was a distant relative she was with, her family must be so relieved.

hope everyone is doing ok

i am just putting my face on then off to get a new top for meal on sunday 

can i ask is bms recommended just once a day i know nurse said daily and make sure we had plenty but wasnt sure if it was better more than once or not

L x


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls 

I am naughty not posting on here   but I have been trying to keep up with the reading  

Linlou ~ I think they recommend once a day to give the   chance to recover      that they meet that little eggie
Jobo ~ This cycle is not over yet hun   

Lots of   &   &   &   to all

Shelley Xxx


----------



## linlou17

yes shellebelle you have been quiet ive missed you how are you doing?

will just do it the once then the nurse just said we needed to get lots of sperms in there to ambush the egg!!!!!!!!!!!!  

so swim spermies swim


----------



## Shellebell

A little spermy cheerleading    
I'm ok, middle of next cycle of clomid, AF turned up late which now means no scanning this cycle as OV would be arround bankhol weekend when they are closed


----------



## linlou17

oh shell i had that over xmas and just managed to get in this cycle due to nurses hols and my complaining!!!!!   thanks for the cheerlead dance!!!   and good luck hun x


----------



## k.j.m

Just wanted to say good luck to Cleg - hope the embies stick!  

Kelly x


----------



## katylou

Hey everyone  
Just want to add in my wishes for Cleg too, hope they're sticky ones hun   
Bloody holidays Shellebell   Can't get my HSG done this month either - not happy bunny  
I see Mr Linlou is in for a busy time of it   
Had a really weird experience last night.  We were out at a comedy club (I had a couple of whiskies it must be said..), and the candles and spotlights were blurring when I looked at them, then I was getting small spots and flashes in front of my eyes   Still had today and tomorrow's clomid to take so I kinda ignored the warnings in the pack and took today's anyway     All's fine today though, just the usual hot flushes!
Ah well, hope everyone's well,      to all,
Katy x


----------



## abbybella

Morning ladies how are we all today?
What horrible weather here really grey and miserable!

Been playing with tickers, now have 3 in my profile ha ha i would have more but they won't let me!!

Sorry to hear you Shelle and Katylou you can't get your treatment due to bank holidays! You would think they would be able to work around it with maybe lighter staff levels for patients that need to be seen then. 

I got funny lights flashing last cycle of clomid katy but it stopped, i think it is one of the listed side effects but keep on eye on it and get to the doctors if it gets worse!

Shelle you started with the business yet? hows it going?

XX


----------



## honeyakon

*Hiya everyone not posting much as af still not here im on cd 39  ,so no way i ov'd as im now 7 days late with three bfn so know im not preg confused though . As scan and my (.)(.) pain confirmed ov ie burst follie and my (.)(.) pain starting just after so signs where there even though neg opk's?. So confusing i must say but iv now just resigned myself to waiting for my scan and actually im hoping my af dont show as i can have scan get results if there ok get provera and start clomid. Meaning no missed cycle obviously that's if af stays away and scan results are ok ?? if af turns up its a waiting game and if scan results not good ill just cry    a hell of a lot .

looking in to acupuncture as well as there is no harm in trying and it may help in some way  .Also spending loads of time looking at moving to Spain but im nervous of it dh lived in Spain before we met and would love to go back but i dont want to give up my home and wont rent it out so would have to be perfect long term let for me to go   .

cleg      for you and the 2 embies xxxxxxxxxxx

abbybella , iv had blurred vision a little but its gone quick 

jes .. i hope your feeling better now me and dh have been ill on and off this week gets annoying as once you get one bug all the others follow *


----------



## cleg

honey if you take a look at the clomid side effects that are on the main page you will see alot of them are similar to PG symtoms too like the boobs being sore + tiredness so this may explain your symptoms, clomid can be a cruel drug thats why i will always advise not to pay to much attention + take your focus off every niggle 

xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Honey ~ I was the same with my last cycle   AF late and BFN's trying to read every little sign  
Abby ~ Ticker overload   Yep, started a few cards and sold a few at the local girls meet   now doing some anniv,Wedding, baby cards and will sort out selling them properly  
Katy ~ Talk about timimg hey    

I'm off out to the local theatre tonight with my MIL to see the opera madam butterfly 

Love n hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## abbybella

Hey huns!

How you feeling cleg? 

Shelle you going to sell on ebay/online as well as normally? Do you actually make them yourself?

Honey sorry AF STILL hasn't showed!! It does sound like you did ovulate this month which is a good sign of the clomid working for your next cycle.  When are you due to go for a scan? 

XX


----------



## cleg

Shelley your card making sounds like a hit honey well done  its a lucrative little business once you have established goo clientele 

abby im fine thanx hunny, how are you doing ?

xxx


----------



## honeyakon

*Hiya thank you 

I know the clomid gives the same side effects hence being confused  . But the scan and the (.)(.) pain did coincide with me ov'ing but like you said clomid can give the same effects ,but iv got to say my (.)(.) are huge at the moment much fuller than usual im loving it lol .but i do have loads of cm and i meen loads feel wet all the time but only since supposed ov 

abbybella .Not got the scan date threw yet was told last Monday that it would take two weeks. As the detailed scans are done at the main hospital and they have to send me the apt so im expecting the date threw this week if i dont here by Thursday ill call my clinic and find out whats happning as i cant put up with more waiting it would drive me round the bend   *


----------



## cleg

keep that chin up honey  i know its hard but you'll get there, if you are concerned about the scan waiting time you could ring tommorow to ask if the appointment has been made yet just so you know rather than wait for the letter 

xxx


----------



## bubblicous

evening ladies

cleg - i hope your well xxxxxx

honey - sorry you still have no af babes fingers crossed all is ok and i hope you get the answers you want at the scan 

abby - hey cycle twin you shapping up for the old bms i have no sex drive at the mo so god knows how its gonna be as i cant be bothered

shell- have fun at the theatre 

everyone else sorry ive not done personals much im a little tired been at work all day 

as for me felt like my head has been on fire all day so im guessing its hot flushes and started to feel a little crampy but not much 
just getting ready for the bms but got a lack of sex drive at the moment so not sure how its gonna work i may just grin a bear it

xxxxx to all


----------



## lawsy

Hi everyone,

cleg- gr8 news mate, good luck, when do u find out if they've stuck....twins, wow u'd be busy!xxx

linlou- great sized follies, good luck hun xxx

bubbs- hope u r feelin bit better soon xx

jes- soz ur under the weather, we pick it all up from the kids hey? when do u break up for easter? we finished fri for 2 weeks, hooray! xx

honey- sorry about all of ur confusion, hope u get ur scan sn xxx

shell- hi did u enjoy mme butterfly?
ad- how r u feelin? 

Had a really busy wkd as my mum was 60 yesterday n had a huge party, i had to sing in front of 100 people so was incredibly nervous so spent wkd practising! 20 family visited from the uk too, which has been nice. So off to the beach with some tomorrow, can't wait!

Not sure how i am ticking along really this cycle, felt a lot better, less se, only 2 days headache, n i keep wakin up early in the mornin a little hot, but that's all.....hardly any cramps at all n day 15 today..... had increase in cm around cd11, but gone now......n not being monitored at all so dunno how i am supposed to know? ...........been tempin first time n it's risen a little up tp 36.5 n 37.2 for about 3 or four days........? anyone ovulated on clomid but not had much tummy ache?

love to u all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Boofy

Good Morning Ladies,

Well Clomid is playing horrible tricks on my body this month, still no AF but I tested on Saturday morning and a   so I am just late   I was very emotional about it on Saturday but feel ok about it now, I have read that clomid can lengthen your cycles so just gonna wait for AF to come and not gonna keep testing as that will just make me feel worse.... I did wonder if maybe I had ov'd late as I started menstruating last month late at night so took the next day as CD1 and started the clomid on the night of CD2 so maybe that's why my cycle is out.... (.)(.)'s are less sore now only slightly sore RHS nip when it's cold ha ha ha so I am sure I will start in the next day or so.... also I am having hot flashes and the night sweats pretty bad and have been for the past few days which I think is another sign AF is on her way so time for me to relax I think.....


Got to go now as it's wages day and I am busy but will do personals when I come back later xxx


----------



## cleg

Boofy  yes you are right hunny clomid can lengthen your cycle, although you have tested if no AF in a couple of days test again hunny just to be sure 

Lawsy you brave girl you  i could no way sing infront of that many peeps  oh god i can imagine, i would get sued for cruelty to humankind  glad you had a good celebration + pleased your mam enjoyed it 

Bub  flipping SE  i do hope you can get some  in hun

xxx


----------



## Hayley_1

Hello, Im new here and just looking for other people to talk to who are going thru similar things to me right now and would appreciate any advice ect. I have taken my first month of clomid and going to gp for blood test on wednesday morn, I am excited,nervous, sick and scared....I am just feeling everything lol,guess thats 'normal' tho. I didnt have to many side effects while I was taking clomid,just had no sleep which was annoying.I  was using ovulation kits and got a pos test 6 days ago,so fingers crossed. I just want to know if Im preg already! Im driving myself crazy,wandering and its only been 6 days since the pos ov test,feels like a lifetime. Hope to hear from ppl soon....hope I wrote this in the right place lol. love Hayley xx


----------



## cleg

Hayley welcome to FF + the clomid 

i see this is your 1st post on FF so i will leave you some links for threads that will help + be of interest to you  i would also like you to post on the intro + starting out thread, there you will get a warm welcome from the whole of FF

introductions + starting out~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

what every new member needs to know~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101841.0

now for the clomid board, for a list of side effects of clomid~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48662.0

useful tips  ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41641.0

for the rest of the site have a look at girl + boy talk for fun~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

hope these help + please use them hun + any ??'s you have just ask i will be here to help along with the other girls who will give you a warm welcome 

xxx


----------



## abbybella

Hiya girls

hey bubbles cycle twin   

feeling really iffy at the moment, got sore boobs, cramps hot flushes and mood swings so i got the whole lot! Also feeling a bit nervy today but got the doctors tommorow RE my happy pills so hopefully be ok. 

I find it hard sometimes all the bms, my sex drive has vanished lately too though this could be the anti depressants as well. I like it once i get started... its just getting started!! Will start the opks tommorow but i'm not going to get too wond up about them.

Hiya Hayley welcome to the boards! How is your first clomid cycle going? What dosage you on? 

hey Boofy, sorry to hear AF playing games. How late are you? Clomid can be horrible, giving us all these nasty side effects than making our periods late too!! Grrrr

Just been to take my cat to be spayed, she now has a cone on her head and is VERY upset about it! I did try her without the cone but she started to pull her stitches!!

looking forward to the long weekend phew i need it X


----------



## linlou17

hello everyone

lawsy thanks hun - fingers crossed me and dp are both getting a bit too hopeful this time as its the first time we have ever known when i am ov, i dont want to loose faith in ttc but building hopes up to much is not good either but finding it hard not to. how are you

abby sorry you are feeling like that i have been cranky all weekend poor dp. been having plenty of bms but the prob has been i have had no CM and have been a but sore   (sorry tmi!!!!!!)

welcome to hayley and all the best to you xx

boofy i hate the tricks my cycle has been all over the place and its so frustrating when its late, i hate doing a test and put it off as long as i can i always just wish the witch would show up if not pg the waiting is s o hard. hope you are ok x

bubbles hope you have managed some bms we have been trying this weekend and i have been very demanding of dp despite my soreness i have been awake with flushes all night and dp cant keep up with my hot and cold moments he is constantly turning the fire up and then down like a yo yo!!!  

cleg how are you hope all is s till going to plan is it just a case of waiting for you now? sorry i have not kept up have had a busy weekend


L xx


----------



## cleg

lin you aint missed much hun + yes its a case of waiting  test on the 30th so 2 weeks, well 2 weeks yesterday 

xxx


----------



## jes4

Hiya . Hope you all had a good weekend. Sorry i haven't been on for a few days. had a quiet w'end trying to shift the dreaded lurgy/ Feeling better today, just tired. So very relieved its four day week and we have a long weekend coming up!

Abby - hope your cat is ok! I remember the fun of those plastic cones! When our younger dog had to have his after he'd had the chop, his big brother kept on barking at him and got really agressive. I had to sleep downstairs on the sofa with them to make sure he didn't attack him in the night!!! Lucikly he left the stiches alone quite quickly though.    for a quick recovery!

Hi Hayley - welcome to the madhouse!!! Hope the clomid works well for you - sounds promising if youve ovulated already  

Boofy - sorry to hear that AF and the clomid is mucking you around.  Our bodies just like to keep us guessing sometimes don't they!

Lawsy - Lucky you, breaking up for hols on friday! We've got good friday and easter mon off, but then back to work for 2 more weeks before proper holiday! Glad you had a good weekend. Sounds like fun - as cleg said - youre a very brave lady to sing in front of that many people! Your BBT rise sounds to me as if you have ovulated. I  normally get cramps around ov time on the clomid, but sometimes they're more noticable than others.

hi bubs - hope youre feeling ok now and that you manage to get in the mood  Know what you mean bout BMS and sex drive - have experienced the same thing on previous cycles. 

linlou  - have you tried pre-seed? I haven't but know others have found it helpful with dryness. 

Hi Honey, shell, cleg, kelly katy, pink lady, and everyone else!!! 

Well, as i'm clomid free this month due to my forthcoming ovarian drilling op, AF seems to be hanging around for AGES! Normally with the clomid, its only a couple of days, but been nearly a week and everytime i think its gone, it comes back to get me   . Trying to think positive about the op  (although was hoping id get a another BFP before it like last time, and not have to have it   ) but they've changed the time and it looks like it might be an overnight stay which has upset me a bit. Have been lucky in the past in that i've hardly been into hopsital  (in fact the only thing i've had done was the ERPC) and the though of staying over scares me a bit. 

Love n    
jesXXX


----------



## TracyK

Hiya - had busy weekend and abolutely shattered - face pain is bad too so glad to be home from work and fgot eet up. Got day 12 scan tomorrow - they said lets just have a look and see what happens normally ( dont you just love the dildo cam lol!) while I'm losing weight to get the clomid

Cleg - sending lots of sticky glue 
Shelley - I sell a few cards at my work - I love cardmaking, so therapeutic
Linlou - keep thinking positive and get busy!  
Abby - hope it goes ok at the docs and you're doing ok
Hayley - welcome and good luck

Sorry if mised any


----------



## cleg

jes you will be fine + if you need to stay in its only as they want to give you the best care + makesure you are ok  i will be thinking of you when you go in, hope that lurgy has gone, want you all fit for the op 

Tracey hope the scan shows some good news 

xxx


----------



## TracyK

Good luck with the hospital Jes x


----------



## lawsy

I was brave in the end about singing, but actually i was sooooooooooooooooooo scared!!!!

I am thinking maybe i have already ovulated then, our first higher temp was cd 11, a bit lower on cd12 n then been up again ever since? whoops i hope we havent missed it then   our bed business started on cd11 as directed by gynae, then cd13 n 14, n supposedly 2nt n then weds, then i am to take progesterone for 6 days. (however cos i'd been away from home for a week or so we actually did the bd on cd7 n cd9 too. Sorry tmi! i am just wondering if i did ovulate as early as cd 11? anyone else experienced this? 

love to all xxxxxxxxx good luck with op jes xx we hol so early as break up for summer 27th june, cos of extreme heat!


----------



## jes4

Thanks girls for positive thoughts! Cleg - forever the voice of reason! I do feel like a bit of a numpty, getting so worked over the op (and ive still got 3 more weeks to get wound up over it!!) so appreciate all your wishes and calmness!!!

Lawsy - sounds like you've got your bases covered even if you did ov that early!   Good luck for the rest of this cycle   

tracy -     for youre scan tomorrow


----------



## angeldelight78

hiya my lovely clomid/tamoxifen ladies

how you all doing?     

just updating as some of you asked how i was  

Im still going    saw midwife 1st time today ( i requested my midwife from 1st pregnancy as shes lovely & very supportive)

im only 5weeks this thurs but ive normally miscarried by now so good sign   

My midwifes requested a urgent early scan, as ive got under active thryoid this time/ infertility needed treatment & pcos ive been told im classed as having a high risk pregnancy so im going to need loads appointments/scans/bloods also ive been told i need to be under 2 more consultants to look after me due to under thyriod while pregnant 1st appointment 6 n half wks preg then 1st april, the main thing she said is im going to be looked after very well as high risk too  

Im having my bloods done tom ( 6 lots ) & an injection  

love to you all & will do some personals when get 5mins

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

As i had group b strep in 2nd pregnancy with dd i needed iv antibo also in last labour with 3rd dd so been told going to need again so a water birth out the question again (had one with 1st )


----------



## lawsy

ad great to hear from u n glad ur cookin nicely! sounds like ur gonna be well looked after.

how did ur se differ from month to month on the clomid? as less pain 4 me this time n thinkin i may not of ovulated!

i had waterbirths with both my girls, they r the best! if i want one hear if, no i mean when we finally get pg i will have to pay an english midwife to do it at home as things here are very backwards, epidural, natural or caesarean are the only options!!! xx


----------



## angeldelight78

hi lawsy

thankyou so much babe   so nice to hear from you

I found 1st mth was absolutly terrible like most people i know.......100 mg & the weirdest thing was when i had that high progesterone and released 2-3 eggs on 150mg i felt great no aches pains nothing so dont worry about it, it certainly doesnt mean you havent ovulated im proof of that and many others

when i 1st started clomid i was told most woman feel different as each cycles go by sometimes you could have horrible se but others nothing   

Yes i agree the water births are lovely & make it so much easier giving birth than dry land  

xxxxxx


----------



## cleg

AD glad you have a good MW hunny think its always a good way to go if you get one who is supportive  i am so pleased for you, everyday is a milestone for you + cant wait for you to go for your early scan + be reassured everything is going well 

dont be a stranger missus 

xxx


----------



## kim77

Well ladies, this is my last month on Clomid.  If I'm not pregnant then I will be taking a break from TTC and enjoying the bundle of joy that I have already.  

I have been very unwell with side effects last cycle and this cycle alot more, I haven't been sleeping very well with really bad paind around ovulation that has made me feel very sick and the following week feeling very unwell indeed.  I have spoke to my GP and she has agreed wit my desicion to have a break and then come back to it when I feel ready to.  

I may never be as luckily to have another and due to that dont want to miss another second of Ella growing up, as she is doing so fast now, I cant even feed her now, little miss independant.

I wish all you lovely ladies the best of luck and hope you all get your dream.  Thank you for all being so lovely you all are fab!!!!

I pop on from time to time but I hope you will all be moving on the other boards very soon.

Kim xxx


----------



## cleg

Kim cant blame you hunny, you have to do the right thing by yourslef + your family + if you feel you are missing out that must be awful 

you know where we are + the clomid board will always be here if you ever want to return as a clomid chick BUT hey this one may be the one + i will keep my fingers crossed that all this struggle you have had will have been worth it with a BFP this month 

takecare hunny + dont disapear completely 

xxx


----------



## bubblicous

afternoon ladies

im awful bloated today       praying its the start of a good thing 

cleg - how are ya babes and your little embies hope they are burrowing in well

kim - cleg is right you have to do what is right for you and your dd the se are horrific on clomid and i know last month my youngest suffered due to the tiredness i was suffering this month has been ok though 

ad - never had a water birth would love one glad your getting so well looked after im too found first month horrific but this my 2nd cycle a lot easier so far touch wood 

everyone else 
how are you all hope you are all well                              
to all we need it xxxxxxxxx


----------



## linlou17

cleg i am glad that things are ok and good luck for the 30th i am now in 2ww yikes!!!!!!! still keeping up with bms but nurse said af should appear 2 week after injection, if not by 3 weeks (4th april) to test then  

kim totally agree you are right to enjoy what you have and  love her pici she is so gorgeous enjoy the time you have with her xx

bubbles thanks for all that dust you sprinkled hope i managed to catch some!!!

hello abby, ad, jes, lawsy, tracy and everyone else  

we have been very busy   lets just hope it has worked  

L xx


----------



## angel83

Hiya Ladies

Hope you are all well. Too tired to do personals today soz...

Im on CD 21 today. So dunno how many days after ovulation i am, probably 6 or so.

Angel83


----------



## linlou17

my ticker is wrong   the days are right but ov saturday??


----------



## cleg

Lin count today as tue-4 days wed-3 days thur-2 days fri-1 day till OV thats right + on the sat you are due to OV 

xxx


----------



## TracyK

Just a quick hello as 2 furry babies moved in today - 2 guinea pigs we have called Fred and George
Scan showed all clear, no cysts -so no op - yay  and no I'm not ovulating. The nurse I saw said no point scanning through natural cycle as we know from how irregular I am I don't ovulate.  She said soon as I've lost a few more lbs to go in - I don't have to have a bleed to start the clonid which I didn't know - I can just start it   All in all a fab day - so starting tomorrow mega healthy eating to lose those last 7 lbs and there'll be no stopping us!


----------



## abbybella

Morning girls!

Had an awful nights sleep, hot flushes, bad dreams and awake every half hour! Ugh feel exhausted now, now off to work. Was tempted to take a sleeping tablet but i can't become too reliant on them!! Very addictive.

AD what was the water birth like? I would want hospital and drugs all the way lol I have such a low pain threshhold  

Hiya Tracy congrats on the furry babes! So when do you hope to restart clomid?

Linlou hows it going? Bet you are exhausted after all the bms  Well least you can relax now.... ish! I should be ovulating this friday so i have this weekend booked up with bms lol

Bubbles hope you are feeling better soon babe, you been working? Got work today but am off good friday and next monday thank goodness.

Kim I understand totally, your dd is still very young and you will have plenty of opportunity to get back on the crazy pills in the future! Not worth feeling rubbish all the time X Keep in contact though hun!

Cleg how you doing on the 2ww? not going   ? Sending you all my    XXX


----------



## bubblicous

morning all 


abby - ive been sleeping really wee this cycle so far touch wood i had to take a sleeping tab last cycle as one nite dh was getting rather annoyed at me cleaning the bedroom due to not being able to sleep i was at work last night im off tonight and back in tomorrow night then that should be me till saturday 

cleg - hope your ok 

tracy - glad there were no cysts

linlou - good luck with you 2ww  

angel - hope yor feeling a bit better today 


well as for me i think im getting the cold     so no nice  
my (.)(.) are rather sore today and im a bit crampy also (TMI WARNING)  i went to the loo earlier and when i wiped there were massive amounts of cm it was kinda clearish/whiteish and goopy sorry is this normal

my friend had a little baby girl yesterday so going to see her tonigh i cant wait
also have parents night dreading that im scared i will get into trouble   

    
all around


----------



## angel83

Hiya Bubblicious

Im alot better now thank goodness. I was quite poorly over the weekend as i got a bug from my DS.

How are you?

Angel83


----------



## honeyakon

*Hiya  . God im having one of those days, starts off with sky taking more from a direct debit that was not supposed to be going out due to them doing the same last month  . Meaning i went over drawn outcome two hours on phone getting no where to be told it will be credited to my account and if i get a charge from my bank to send them the invoice. But no apology and miraculous missing calls that have been made over the last two months !!.

Then i get a increase of £20 on my council tax per month  .

Then i ring clinic as still no apt threw for scan ,and my notes are not there so must be sent over for my scan and they think the dates the 9th April  . Making me a month late and 4 weeks waiting when i was told two weeks. Still awaiting a call back ,and i want to know my fsh and lh results from blood test last year as cant find what i wrote down but if they dont have notes they wont have that. So still more waiting im already 10 days late and on day 42 and fed up of all this waiting  .

and to top it of im ill  .

so fed the feck up its unbelievable *


----------



## lawsy

hi honey, soz ur feelin crappy today, so am i!

i had a huge row with dp lastnight n things r very tender, i actually told him this morn that i hoped the clomid didnt work this mth, because i thought it was wrong to have a baby when we're arguing  

basically we have his bro stayin with us n it's the 5th mth n they're untidy n he seems to want to do more with him than me. it makes it worse cos they work together n r settin up a new business together on the computer all night n i just sit there alone, bored n lonely n the rest of the time i am either ignoring their mess out of stubborness or f...ing cleanin it up for them! i want this new business to work cos it'll make him happy n make us more secure financially, but i just wish he'd put as much effort into us!!

sorry just so peed off n confused today...........i think i am on my 2ww now as according to pain n temps being as early as cd11, it's well over this mth, even tho we r supposed to bed tonight, which i can't see happenin somehow!!! not sure if it's even made me ovulate........oh pooh!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## jobo5572

Hello ladies

I'm feeling a bit fed up and have nowhere else to turn.  Am on day 27/28 (can't remember) of 29 day cycle and have been having stomach cramps and back pain for the past couple of days so know that AF must be on her way.  I'm more fed up than ever this month as it's been my last month of Clomid (been told can have no more and only option next is IVF), so no more drugs to help things along and no baby for me in 2008.  I am so sad and just want to cry  tho at work so trying to hold it together.

I know you will understand.

Hope you are all well


----------



## cleg

jobo come on hunny  it aint over yet + IF AF does turn up its not over then either its just on to another step like me  + dont worry its not to hard either 

you know you can come here to rant chick, thats what we are here for through the good time + bad, dont ever think its over, as long as you have the fight to go forward you will + i hope + pray you get there 

Lawsy welll as for your BIL + Hubby i would let him know that you aint a donkey who is there to pick up + carry after them , he should be spending time with you although i do understand that he is trying to set up a new business a little you time wouldnt go amiss  dont throw the towel in with the clomid this month, after all it takes 9 months for you to meet a bub + by then you should be settled again, well i would blooming well hope you are a long time before that, this seems to be an awful amount of pressure on you + you do right telling DH 

big hellos to everyone  thinking of you all

oo angel have you thought of advertising your hats on the pink pages ??

xxx


----------



## angel83

Hiya Cleg

I have just PM'd Tony to see if he will let me..... They are feather slides really. Not hats  

Hope everyone is ok, sending you all big   
Angel83


----------



## cleg

you know what i mean they are the modern alternative to a hat, is there not a proper official name for them other than a feather slide ?

xxx


----------



## angel83

Dont think so. Some people make them on a hair band and others on a slide..

Hows things Mrs?


----------



## Shellebell

I am sure they are called hair fancies  

Jobo ~ It ain't over yet hun   there are so many girls that are certain AF is on her way. 
Lawsy ~ Cleg is right, you really do need to tell them before you drive yourself  

Love n hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## cleg

oo HAIR FANCIES is nice  come on angel you gonna have to get that creative brain working + come up with a individual custom name for them 

hi shelley 

im fine not  yet 

xxx


----------



## honeyakon

*thanks lawsy  still no call back from clinic looks like im ranting all to myself today lol (not aimed at here only that no one is listning at clinic and sky and so on  *


----------



## cleg

Can i just add a little note girls 

this thread is for all, to be here for eachother through good time + bad + most of all to support each other  we have a giggle to lift the spirits + occasionally adult conversation (yeah right)  + we are here to answer any ??'s we can

we all have our rants but do take into account that sometimes people who post dont know what to say/reply or your post may simply have been overlooked + people do get side tracked therefore you may not always get a reply, do not for one minute think you are on your own or that you are talking to yourself  i dont want anyone thinking they are being ignored 

i would like to take this opurtunity to remind ladies who use the clomid board that we do have a thread dedicated to having a good old rant about whatever you like http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=126306.120 please take advantage of this thread 

honey sorry you are having a bad day, i hope tommorw is better  have you thought of ringing the clinic yourself ? i would 

xxx


----------



## honeyakon

cleg said:


> Can i just add a little note girls
> 
> this thread is for all, to be here for eachother through good time + bad + most of all to support each other  we have a giggle to lift the spirits + occasionally adult conversation (yeah right)  + we are here to answer any ??'s we can
> 
> we all have our rants but do take into account that sometimes people who post dont know what to say/reply or your post may simply have been overlooked + people do get side tracked therefore you may not always get a reply, do not for one minute think you are on your own or that you are talking to yourself  i dont want anyone thinking they are being ignored
> 
> i would like to take this opurtunity to remind ladies who use the clomid board that we do have a thread dedicated to having a good old rant about whatever you like http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=126306.120 please take advantage of this thread
> 
> honey sorry you are having a bad day, i hope tommorw is better  have you thought of ringing the clinic yourself ? i would
> 
> xxx


*
cleg was that aimed at my post? as if it was my post was on about my clinic and sky and so on, not here maybe i did not make that clear sorry :-( ( and iv rang twice and spent hours talking to inept people today that reduced me to tears i dont want to use the phone today if i dont here tomorow i will call though  thanks ) *


----------



## cleg

no no hunny dont worry like i say when someone has had a bad day not everyone knows how to respond well to that, + there are threads that are on the clomid board that some may not think of using

please dont take offence, i know its easy to misinterpret posts at times but nothing was meant by it 

xxx


----------



## honeyakon

cleg said:


> no no hunny dont worry like i say when someone has had a bad day not everyone knows how to respond well to that, + there are threads that are on the clomid board that some may not think of using
> 
> please dont take offence, i know its easy to misinterpret posts at times but nothing was meant by it
> 
> xxx


*no i did not take offence lol was just worried id caused offence if you get me *


----------



## cleg

no i didnt just dont want anyone feeling ignored or pushed out, this board can be pretty fast moving at times + it has happened before when some think they arent being involved but it wasnt through ignorance it just happens sometimes 

xxx


----------



## lawsy

cheers for ur posts n advise guys, i have written dp a long letter to explain my feelings n dropped it in at work, so hopefully he'll understand n we'll be back on track.

cleg, i think u do a stunnin job of helpin n offering links etc..... much appreciated xx

gosh don't we all get so emotional on this rollercoaster ride of IF sometimes          to us all xxx


----------



## cleg

lawsy fantastic idea of a letter, i have wrote many  but they do the trick as you can get all your emotions down  sure he will realise how tough this has been on you + may take the pressure off a wee bit 

xxx


----------



## PINK-LADY

Hello all,it looks like i finally ovulated yesterday  so now we wait and see what happens!!!!

Thank goodness the moods and emotionalness appear to have subsided!!! What with the clomid and all this with my nan i was beginning to feel like all i do is 

Hope everyone is ok and give you all a big  and send lots of   to you xxxxx


----------



## cleg

PL have  for you hun + big 's you have been having a time of it + hope the SE ware off now 

xxx


----------



## PINK-LADY

thanks chicky...how are you doing


----------



## cleg

im good thankyou  nice to have some time off work, even though only work part time nice not to have to go out  yep i am being lazy 

xxx


----------



## PINK-LADY

nowt wrong with lazy days!!  when have you got a scan to see if all is well??


----------



## cleg

i dont hunny i am on my 2ww after ICSI test on the 30th 

xxx


----------



## PINK-LADY

ah right,sorry i got my wires crossed!! i knew you had some embies put in but didnt know what happened next!!


----------



## lawsy

well he's read it i think several hrs ago, but not said anything yet! 

angel i remembered that the feather things r officially called fascinators, i had one from a wedding shop on a headband. good luck with them xx

 to everyone xx


----------



## bubblicous

evening all

ive just been to see my bessie mates baby OMG shes adorable so so gorgeous i wanted to eat her she was so pretty and had some amount of hair 

my  friend looked amazing too not at all like shed just given birth 

so im so chuffed for them im now even more broody that i was as i got a cuddle of an ickle baby first time in 2 years 

so fingers crossed the old clomid works bms tonight


----------



## PINK-LADY

awww bless fingers crossed for you chicky good luck


----------



## linlou17

just a  quick note i am shattered been at my uncle funeral today and it was sad, he was my great uncle (grandmas brother) and its only 18 months since my grandma died and it feels like that generation of my family are dying off ( sorry to be morbid   )

on a brighter note feeling optomistic for this cycle had plenty of bms and still at it!!! nurse said every day for 4-5 days if pos but at least for 3 days and then every other day for the next 6 days we are just   that it works

hope you are all ok talk again soon

L xx


----------



## abbybella

Hey all!

Wow thats a lot of bms linlou   I don't think i could manage all that! (well not on demand anyway) Is that incase the egg isn't released till later on after the injection?

Sorry to hear about your Uncle   Funerals are always awful, VERY depressing.  

Hey bubbles! Feeling any better? My friends had a little girl in january and every excuse i get I'm holding her/feeding her etc she is sooo adorable!!! Trouble is makes me mega broody  

Pink lady glad you ovulated and hope the side effects stay away! Hope you have been having lots of bms  

Jobo   How are you feeling today?

Honey how are you? hope things are going ok X

Lawsy how are things with DP now? The stress can get on top sometimes even in the most loving of relationships X

I Am doing ok, still bad sleeping, sore boobs and cramps its so weird it feels like AF going to come! Had negative opks up to yesterday so i'm hoping to get a + opk today, though if i don't i won't worry too much about it, they aren't 100%.

 to all X


----------



## lawsy

hi everyone, things ok with dp now ta n cheers 4 ur well wishes! it is sooooooooooo stressful at times 

on my 2ww officially now cos started my progesterone, just hoping that i did ovulate, a sperm made it n there is something to implant! please, please, please be my mth n everyone elses too!! unrealistic i know, but wouldnt it be just lovely!!! xxxxxxxxx

where is everyone? xx


----------



## cleg

glad all's good with you + DH hun  + my  are crossed for you this month as they are for all you girls 

they will all be trotting home from work lawsy for this long weekend they have to look forward too 

abby  keep that chin up chick

xxx


----------



## linlou17

yes abby it is a lot dp grinning like a cheshire cat all week!!!!!!!!      

Q: i have had some spotting today and cramps do you think it is af although i think its too early following what the nurse said or is it just clomid SE?

take away tonight its the hols now til tuesday yippee!!!!!!!!   well for me anyway dp got work!!!

abby   got fingers crossed you get + opk and hope you feel better soon

lawsy said a little   for you

L xx


----------



## cleg

could be a SE lin also could be due to OV  all will be well done worry 

have a good night + enjoy your takeaway, we are having chops mash + veg, its the only thing i have fancied but kept forgetting to take the meat out of the freezer  

xxx


----------



## honeyakon

*Hiya me and dd are ill with cold sore throat and head ache   ,But i got a call from the clinic and my apt is 9th April at 5.00 so ill only be a month late by then as still no sign of af  ,I went to buy some tixylix today to help with cm (ill try anything lol) and found that there is one by vimto with more of the ingredient per 100ml than tixylix and so got that one instead. So i have everything in place for cycle two of clomid but dont know when that will be?. All i know is soon as iv had the scan i need to call my clinic and tell them so they can get thew results from the comp and get me in to see them for results so more waiting but at least i know that wont be Weeks!. More like days with my clinic for the results hopefully everything will be ok and ill get provera to start next cycle (see me trying to be optimistic lol).

Iv also signed up to go back to college in sept so im excited about that .

linlou17 , enjoy the take away iv got deli panini if i can stomach it 

lawsy , good luck in your tww im keeping my fingers crossed and im so happy that things are better (going to pick your brains on Spain soon as dp is still wanting to move but like iv said before i know nothing of Spain lol)

abbybella . i hope you get your pos opk soon that waiting is a pain in the butt    

big hugs and hello to everyone iv missed im sorry i wanted to do loads of personals but feel a bit  icky now xx     *


----------



## linlou17

hi honey its so frustrating when af does not show isnt it try to stay   for next cycle

got parents for tea tomorrow i am making a john burton race recipe for lamb chops am excited but hope it turns out ok it looks fairly simple to follow (fingers crossed its edible!!)

having a curry and going to treat myself to a wine as have not had any in ages as i am off work tomorrow so will prob not drink on saturday i just fancied a drink tonight

cramping has stopped and was only a tiny spot of blood so hopefully all is ok and cm seems to be back to normal (sorry if that is tmi)

cleg you sound like me i am so forgetful lately and lost the car on supermarket car park!!!!! (again!)

L x


----------



## TracyK

Not much to report my end so hello and                    fo you all x


----------



## mrstrellis

bubblicous said:


> my (.)(.) are rather sore today and im a bit crampy also (TMI WARNING) i went to the loo earlier and when i wiped there were massive amounts of cm it was kinda clearish/whiteish and goopy sorry is this normal


It's a bit late now but that sounds like your fertile cervical fluid - the EWCM everyone talks about. You should BMS asap, if you haven't done so already.

I was a bit bored at work yesterday so I created a complicated graph which charted my digital OPK against my morning BBT and pinpointed ovulation last month at day 19/20. I think I'll do one again this month and take them both to my consultant (on 15th April), who will no doubt be fascinated.

I've got really into charting my temps - I use Excel to do the graphs because the template charts I've seen are in fahrenheit and I'm a metric girl.


----------



## bubblicous

minstrelis - thanks so much we did bms last night so fingers crossed im sure your dr will be impressed by your graph i dont think i could do it typing on an email etc is as far as my pc techniques go  

honey - why tixylix ix that not a cold thing for kids its good you have a date for you scan im having one tomorrow fun or what 

linlou - you lost the car again sweetie im scatty like that all the time infact thats normal everyday life for me
we were on a boat once in the dock and i said to dh OMG look at the ground its moving up and down thats really not safe why is that happeing for him to turn to me and say no lesleyanne thats us thats moving were on a boat you silly mare   
i am blonde and proud     

abby - how you getting on babes you gettin in plenty of bms you had any ov pain yet 

cleg - hows the 2 ww  

now me

well i got sent home from work my boss took 1 look at me and sent me home she said i looked dreadful ( i was wearing makeup and everything made a real effort today as i knoew i looked bad dont norm wear make up) i felt faint and crap so tired

ive been crampy on and off all day and loads of cm cramp seems to be worse when im moving around
though for the minute its calmed down a bit 

got my scan tomorrow to check i dont have pcos 

hope everyone else is ok xxxxx


----------



## lawsy

cheers linlou n 4 u 2 hun xxxxxxx

honey u can pick my brains about spain any day mate, it is great here we love it n a great life 4 kids xx

bubbs, hope crampin goes. i havent had much this time, just hopin that doesnt mean it hasnt worked.

mrstrelis, what days do u take ur clomid, with ovulating cd19/20?

things fine with us now, but do feel a little down in the dumps today cos my stepson who died 6 yrs years ago would of been 13 today n i have a bad throat, so feelin bit sorry 4 myself  

best wishes to everyone xxxxxxxx eating like a nutter today, we're just having wholemeal pancakes n it's nearly one am here!! that's pure greedy!


----------



## mrstrellis

lawsy said:


> mrstrellis, what days do u take ur clomid, with ovulating cd19/20?


Days 2-5. Pre clomid I had 34 day cycles. I had a 29 day cycle on my first month on Clomid, then 37 and then 34. It doesn't seem to have affected my cycle length very much.

I'm not taking it this month to see what happens.


----------



## abbybella

Hiya girlies  

Only got to work for a few hours tommorow and thats it! Got lots of easter eggs so diet must officially start monday! Will join the healthy eating thread then  

No positive opks as yet!! And no ovulation pains Grrrr. Had some bms though and i am very 'wet' down below so hopefully ovulation will happen soon   Hope i do ovulate  

XX


----------



## abbybella

Hiya girls wow is everyone busy today? I have just had a HUGE lunch round mums. Now its storming here!

Well i know i am addicted to these opks and i did one today at 11am which was negative but just did another one and its a strong positive!! Woo hooo all systems go on the bms front. Should ovulate within the next 12-36 hours!!    So relieved.

Will i be ok for bms tonight, tommorow and sunday? Or shall i miss tonight and just do tomorow and sunday? I would like the strongest swimmers you see  

How is everyone else?

XX


----------



## bubblicous

abby - thats great news id just do tomorrow morning if poss then sunday 

well me 

i went to the hospital today to have my scan to see if i had pcos  
i was surprised at when i was there it was actually our consultant that scanned me

i hated sitting in the waitng areas listening to all the bloody bumps   

one girl was sitting there with her pictures waiting to go back in apparently her baby hadnt been co operating with the scan and wouldnt turn  so they could check the spine she was sitting giving it little bugger it better not be this much hassle when its here

well that was me i just wanted to grab her and say dont be so bloddy ungrateful do you know what id do to be in your situation      

so that was nice to start to it 

then i went in to get my scan i left my dh outside as the girls were with us no point in him coming in to look at an empty uterus was there  
so the dr informed me i had a tilted womb - she said it wasnt a bad thing it just made it harder for her to scan so shed need to do an internal one

so off out to pee all the water i had just drunk great fun  

came back in and she asked me what cycle day i was and how id felt

she said my ovaries deff werent pcos so yippeee  guess thats something 


but she then said for cd 13 she was not happy with my ovaries and what they were doing  

my endometrium was 12mm (last month it was only 8.3) so i though thats good

but i only had one follie and it was only 14mm last month cd 13 my one follie was 17mm
she check both my ovaries 3 times and then decided that that was deff the only ne and she really wasnt pleased  

she said my progesterone level last month day 20 was 22 which is ok but she wants it to be over 30 at least 

she then told me she was pretty sure that this cycle i wasnt going to ovulate as at cd 13 i should be bigger that 14mm so i was to come and have day 21 bloods done again and if they come back under 30 ive to be put up to 100mg clomid 

im a little gutted i know its not much of a big deal as hopefully the 100mg will work but im just gutted 

i did explain to her how last month i had had really bad cramp and this month ive had a little but no where near as sore as what i was last month and she said thinks makes her even more sure that im not going to ovulate


then she mentioned my dh sperm to me she said that his volume was 2.5ml and they only look for 2ml but in the 2ml they look for 20 million as a count and my dh is coming in between 12 -16 million each one has been diff but in these areas
on the gradient test 8 million made it which she said is ok 

now im really worried should i be worried about these levels or do you think they are ok 

overall not the best of days i thought i would just pop in and out and that would be it no ive been left


----------



## cleg

dont worry bout the levels bub, if she was concerned she would have said something + by all acounts today she has been honest with you with her findings sorry it wasnt what you expected but hey good news you dont have PCOS  something to be grateful for ey, i know it may not seem like it but its great news, as for the PG lady, dont take offence hunny, if it were us sat there i am sure we would be saying the same thing if our babes werent playing up for the cameras calling them little tykes , we feel the way you did today as our emotions are heightened 

i hope you have a good weekend, you deserve some TLC as do all my clomid lovelys 

AD i hope you havent dropped owf the planet chick 

these crazy pills do work girls as you have seen, today there is a clomid lady gone into hosp to have her son + another is soon to go in for hers so watch that list it will be updated soon with some more clomid miracles  we need you girls to keep them chins up + give us some more  's we do 

xxx


----------



## bubblicous

your right cleg i was just atd worried as before she said my dh sa results were fine not brilliant but ok and enough to do the job and i just wasnt expecting her to bring it up today 

ive to phone on tuesday to see if dh appointment with the ball feeling dr has been made as they sent a refferal in jan ans weve still heard nothing 

dh is really looking forward to that appinotment


----------



## cleg

what he is REALLY looking forward to it ? ooooo it'll end up being a big burly hairy blokey 

xxx


----------



## bubblicous

cleg said:


> what he is REALLY looking forward to it ? ooooo it'll end up being a big burly hairy blokey
> 
> xxx


i can just see it now


----------



## jobo5572

has arrived, so  again this month.  Am so numb having cried for so long.  No more Clomid left to take.  No baby for me in 2008.  It's just not going to happen.  I am so sad.  I can't cope with this any more.  DH came into the room earlier and just sat down on his chair whilst I was wailing uncontrollably - what an @rse.  He doesn't care and I do not like him very much right now.  

My poor DS - only this morning he asked me "mummy, why you not have a baby ?" - I have no idea where that came from - sixth sense ?   I can honestly say if it weren't for my DS I would not be here.  What's the point ?  

Sorry ladies, not up to writing much.  Feel so [email protected]  I hate myself, I hate who I've become and I feel a complete failure.


----------



## bubblicous

jo -     i dont know what to say babes except your not a failure hunni your not what are you going to do next xxxxxxxx


----------



## *Tomo*

Hi Everyone

Ive already posted this in the Introduction bit, but i would like to join you in here if thats ok?

Im so glad i found this site as theres Loads of helpful info to read and have been reading up for a few weeks now so thought id best get a move on and join in.

Im 31 and we've been TTC for 15 months with no luck so far.
Ive Got Severe Endometriosis and got diagnosed at 17, although i think i may have had it longer as had terrible period from about the age of 14.
Ive had lots of surgery over the years and have tried various pills Hormone treatments to try and control the Endo, but suffer with terrible pains all month and really horrible periods.
DH SA was Fantastic Result!!   
My Consultant who ive been seeing for 14 years prescribed me Clomid 50mg in Feb this year.
Month 1 ive had no serious side effects and my 21 day bloods were a whopping 119 Progesterone!
Im not having tracking scans just blood tests for the first 3 months of Clomid.
Hoping ive not missed anything out.  

Looking forward to getting to know everyone.

xxx


----------



## linlou17

hello tomo and welcome wishing you lots of luck hun x

hi everyone sorry no personals i cant keep up with ya's all. did not get chance to come on here yesterday i had my mum and dad for tea and i was so proud of me i made lamb shanks and the gravy from scratch was delicious!!!!!  

decorating our bedroom at the moment so everything is upside down need to get some plastering done and then we can get the paper up, i am going for paper today from Wilkinson's they had so much more choice than the hardware stores and the prices are more reasonable!

work is a lot better and all in all i am feeling pk, now that i know follies are growing at the right rate and they seem to have found what was wrong i am feeling more   as was beginning to wonder how much longer i could carry on ttc and feeling like i was getting nowhere. trying not to build my hopes up to much as this is the first cycle we have ever been able to time bms but fingers crossed it will work out soon

wishing you all a lovely easter and lots of luck

L xx


----------



## angeldelight78

cleg said:


> AD i hope you havent dropped owf the planet chick
> 
> xxx


    I havent Cleg no, i havent had any internet up until a couple days ago so got loads loads catching upto do, it is very hard to catch up ........ chattering must be another side affect of clomid you know    also been very busy doing loads housework/spring cleaning 

and as for being a stranger as long as the clomid ladies dont mind me being on here then im more than happy to carry on posting on here, hopefully i can give you ladies some support & hope with clomid   

WELCOME all the newbies & goodluck 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleg

jobo im so sorry sweetheart, nothing i say can take the pain away hunny  just know that we are here for you if you need us 

welcome Tomo, the girls are fab here + you will fit in just fine, any ??'s just shout

AD wondered why you were so quiet 

xxx


----------



## honeyakon

*Hiya everyone im brighter today  if not still ill i got man cold lol  

Finally got the apt letter threw and its trans vaginal and external scan so i guess there being thorough lol ? .I dont mind the internal one but not had the external one for 6 years and im fat so dont like getting my baggy tummy out for people (how bad does that sound like id rather have an internal legs akimbo than a less intimate external scan  )
I have a patient info sheet with it and could not help but laugh as it tells you to have a full bladder before external but try not to drink fizzy pop as it causes wind pmsl     ,imagine that lol .

Anyway still no af im doing temps there rocky mountain look alike at mo so that's not doing anything but tell me my body is an **** and occasional opk is neg  .but im just waiting nothing else i can do  .

I just hope af stays away and scans ok so i can get provera and start cycle two of clomid. Im going to ask if i can have 150 mg this time as i did not ov on 100 mg but i did get two follies so not sure if they will increase just yet?. Also i want to know my hcg and lh levels from last blood test as i forgot to wright them down was last year but all the same i like to have stuff written down at home as well as there. And from this scan i think they will say but im interested if my ovarys are still pollasiystic as first time i had scan last year there was loads of little cysts and one big one well this time i had two follies one big cyst but could not see any others and just wondered if that was a good sign and maybe my weight loss is helping i know ill always be pcos but if i can reduce it ill feel better about things i think .

angeldelight78, im so happy things are going well xxx. .

*Tomo*, hiya and good luck  .

jo, im so sorry i hope your feeling a bit better today    xxx .

bubblicous , good news no pcos .my cds 13 scan showed two follies at 14mm and 15mm and my nurse was positive id ov and when i went back one had gone and she was sure i had ov'd (although i did not and blood test as well as scan would of been a good thing for me )but i think your still in with a good chance of ov'ing  and if not 100mg should do it .and tixylix is supposed to increase cm i have no idea if it helps but will try it lol xxx .

abbybella, hope you catch that eggy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx .

lawsy , an email will be winging its way to you soon as im feeling better sorry if it will be long   .

cleg ,hope your doing well my fingers are still very crossed as are my toes and legs    .*


----------



## abbybella

Hey y'all! How is everyone? Its got snow here, anyone else been out to build snowmen?  

Bubbles sorry wasn't more positive news at the scan, though there is no reason why you won't ovulate still this month! How you feeling?

Jo   I am so sorry hun. Do you have a plan of what to do next?

Hope everyone is having a lovely easter weekend, i have eaten my own body weight in rubbish food!! May go out tonight with the girls  

Well i think i ovulated yesterday. I got the + opk friday at 4pm and yesterday i had bad ovary pains and cramps all day. We had bms twice!! Only cos i was feeling a little 'sexy' so thats what else makes me think i ovulated!! 

All pains have gone today. Will have bms tonight as well just in case but i think we have done everything we can this month. Just got to   it worked this time!!


----------



## jes4

hiya girls - just popping on quickly to wish you all a happy easter! I've eaten too much chocolate and a very large roast dinner at my parents today, and i'm stuffed 

big   to those of you who need it and welcome to the new girls 

Being clomid free this month feels quite liberating!!! Not missing the side effects in the the slightest!! Still doing my BBT's, just incase my body feels like ovulating (Honey - mine's like a rocky mountain too ) Not expecting to ovulate - so will be a nice surprise if i do 

Love  n     to you all, sorry for no personals - got loads to catch up on!!!

jesXXX


----------



## bubblicous

evening ladies

im just in frm work i done a 12 - 9 today im shattered and it was the longest 9 hours of my life they day dragged by as it was so quite

anyhoos i will do a few personals


honey - good news about the scan i really didnt know that about tixylix how cool hope your feeling better i have man flu too not nice  

abby - how are ya chick my little cycle buddy you been getting plenty of bms in we have been just incase but ive had no cramps the past few days so i think ov has passed or its not happening

cleg - hows you hope your 2ww is going ok  

jes -  

tomo - welcome to the thread hunni   

ad- hows things with you do you have a scan date through yet 

well as for me i have man flu    feeling crap think tomorrow were having a nice wee family day out dont now where though
the girls had an easter egg hunt and loved it

anyhoos im off for the night kisses to all


----------



## angeldelight78

bubblicous said:


> ad- hows things with you do you have a scan date through yet


Hiya Bubbs

How are you hun? how you gettin on? sorry to hear you have flu its not nice at all 

Ive seen the midwife twice already and have been told im classed as having high risk pregnancy so going to keep close eye on me
Im seeing 2 consult which are high risk pregnancy consultant on 1st April - week tom  midwife sent off my early pregnancy scan request last week so they will have it when i go see them and said should have it then  although im quite chilled about it all i think il feel better after the scan & go futher into the pregnancy

thanks for asking about me 

keep me informed how your getting on & sending lots babydust 
love Nicky xx


----------



## angeldelight78

​
​
​
                        ​


----------



## linlou17

wow nicky thats a lot of baby dust thankyou for the sprinkles!!!!!!!!!!  xx

i am feeling a bit better today had a cry last night as w have not been able to have any bms for the past few days as i think i have thrush  i am just hoping that the first few days were successful  but i am not too hopeful. just want to say a big  to all you girls who have given me advice for my little problem!! you know who you are xx

dp at work so got a quiet day so going to get some jobs done and go on a nice walk with my doggy was too cold a yesterday and it had snowed!!! but all cleared up today and then its shepherds pie for tea i am all organised which makes a nice change but since hcg injection i have hardly had any alcohol  and its made a big difference to my laziness levels  its not that i have been trying to not have a  its just that i havent felt like one but it cant do me any harm thats the way i look at it

hope you are all well sorry i have not kept up with you all not had much time

L x


----------



## abbybella

Hiya girls  

AD how you doing hun? Its great you are getting an early scan! I think if i wasn't offered one on the nhs i would go private for an early one (when i get pg!!   )

Linlou thrush is horrible you poor thing. How are you feeling now? I am really bored today i have nothing to do and its driving me stir crazy being stuck inside again for the FOURTH day in a row!!! Will have to get out in a minute. At least back to work tommorow woo hoo

Bubbles how you feeling? Any sign of ovulation yet? It could be you have already ovulated, its doesn't always bring symtons.

I am on day 16 so 2 days past ovulation! I am officially in the 2ww (again!) time for the craziness to begin.... The clomid has given me sore stomach and sore boobs since CD4 so that will be no indication of anything! 
Had a banging headache for the last few days as well. Probably all the junk food i have been eating!! Must start healthy eating again soon....


----------



## cleg

Nicky happy birthday to your DD hunny, 4 today  hope she has a fab day 

xxx


----------



## linlou17

hi abs, yes thrush is horrid i have been so down aswell as it has obviously lessened my chances of being pg this cycle, af should arrive around fri i know ticker says different but because of hcg injection i should be approx 28 days this time, if i get to 3 weeks then have to test. i am a bit stir crazy myself its lovely to have some peace around here but all my jobs are done and i am missing dp. have been to morrisons got some live yogurt for the thrush as all the creams on the shelf said not to use if ttc or pg! and have just had a nice walk with my mum and my doggy am going to put my feet up soon and have just downloaded jimmy carr stand up i hope its funny 8 out of 10 cats is hilarious!!!       i too need to start back on health kick hope SE settle down soon and welcome back to the hell that is  the 2 ww

L xx


----------



## cleg

i did wonder lin earlier what LOBS you had been doing 

you are all very quiet girls ? bet you all have much better things to do on this fine bank hol monday  moi i am sat in pj's watching tat on TV  if you have a spare min though could you cast your eyes on this for me + vote  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=133607.0 thanks girls

xxx


----------



## linlou17

cleg what am i like and im getting worse just lately     

just in my pj's too relaxing before going back to work, dp has talked me into a bank holiday beer but i am only having a couple of glasses of 7% wine i have not had anything since friday and even then did not over do it cant say i have been to bothered but seeing as its the holidays......

then im all good again til at least next weekend, i am expecting af this week got spots and am crammed so no doubt the witch will show her face soon enough

happy bank holiday to you all

L xx


----------



## angeldelight78

cleg said:


> Nicky happy birthday to your DD hunny, 4 today  hope she has a fab day
> 
> xxx


aww thankyou Cleg, she's really enjoyed herself today bless.

she's mad on peppa pig so she has had load peppa/p stuff too 

anyway how you doing and whens test day? had a quick check with how you've got on so far and sounds great WELLDONE !!!

wishing you all the best for test day hun   im excited for you  

xxxxx


----------



## lawsy

Hi everyone,

Sorry not been on for few days not forgotten u n will catch up with personals soon.

Had an awful few days things really blew at home n dp n i actually split for 2 days. Glad to say we r all back at home now n makin a go of things. It's been such a strain with BIL here n I have to say I am very pleased that he has decided to go back to the uk for a while, until he can afford to rent somewhere. phew!!

Sad to say but for the 1st time in 2 yrs I actually started to **** myself that I might be pg  
cd 23 n lots of uterus pain n lower back pain, thicker darker Cm, so I am assuming that it will be sign of an earlier AF.

Speak soon lots of love n luck to u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## abbybella

Lawsy   Glad things are getting better now. Relationship troubles are SOOO much stress. Its good bil is off home so can give you some time together. I hope you can sort things out properly, how are you feeling?  

Linlou that sounds a nightmare OW! Can't you use caneston or anything like that? It doesn't reduce your chances of being pg does it? (thrush i mean)

hiya Cleg. I too was in my PJs by 5pm yesterday!!! well nothing beats a pair of pyjamas for comfort  

Hiya AD You still picking out crisps from the carpet from the kids party   Did she enjoy her day bless her? Bet she got loads of peppa pig stuff. How are you feeling?

XX


----------



## linlou17

lawsy hun   to you glad to hear things are back on track but it must have been an awful time for you, glad bil out of your hair so that you can just concentrate on yourselves take care and hang in there xx

caneston said not to use if ttc or pg but it seems to be easing now with the yogurt which i read was a natural treatment and pharmacy was closed to ask if there was anything other i could use. it does not affect chances as far as i know but no bms after day 5 as it has been so sore so i am not expecting good news this cycle, i am so disappointed as it is the first time i have know when i was to ov  

not in the mood for work today after the long break


----------



## bubblicous

morning ladies

im still loadedwith the cold and feeling rubbish

yesterday i did some spring  cleaning trying to make myself feel better

abby- no signs of ov here but i dont know maybe the little pain i had cd12 was it or maybe dr is right and im not going to ov this month

mil is coming to stay with us when af is due for a full week so she will be here whilst im taking my clomid oh what fun we dont always get on and dh is working all that week great eh 


lawsy - hope your thrush goes i hate thrush nothing worse

cleg - how are ya

everyone else hows things


----------



## linlou17

bubbs good luck with mil!!!!   its hard enough with af and clomid without an audience i just want to hide away with dp at that time. my af is due friday and we have got dp family do at weekend so not looking forward to it as will be taking clomid, crammed as hell, bloated and genereally unsociable plus his aunt winds me up  . you get my sympathy a whole week of it  
ps i read back and liked you moving floor on the boat story   another dizzy blonde yay!!!!!!!!! 

the thrush clearing up thank god but too late for anymore bms   so just got to keep fingers crossed now

AD glad your daughter had a good birthday and hope you are feeling well up there on cloud 9 xx


----------



## bubblicous

linlou im as dippy as hell sometimes well most of the time

good luck for the weekend im dreading mil coming


----------



## angeldelight78

hi all

thought id let you know .......... change of plan with my early scan situation .... aswel as having one next tuesday in antenatel, ive been offered another one this friday in early pregnancy unit to check all is ok & growing in right place  



Linlou - thankyou hun    glad the thrush situation clearing, its not nice at all is it, keeping my fingers crossed for you  

Bubbs - sorry your feeling rubbish, i usual do spring clean when im feeling like that it get my mind off it for a while

lawsy - sorry you've had a awful few days    maybe its a good idea bil going bk as you need the space for you and partner especially when going through stressful time, you know where i am hun  

Abby - hope your ok, ive pm'ed you hun xxx

Cleg - where you gone mrs    hope ur ok - i can keep me legs crossed for you now as well as my fingers    

Jes - hope your ok sweet  

Honey - thankyou for the message, hope ur man cold gone  

jobo5572, *Tomo*  & everyone else - hope ur all ok  

love Nicky xx


----------



## bubblicous

ad - bet you cant wait now to see your little bump


----------



## abbybella

Linlou you did loads of bms around ovulation so you got to keep positive hun   Glad the thrush is clearing up, there are loads of medictaions you can't take aren't there while ttc/pregnant! I never would have thought caneston would have been a no no.


Ad that is great news!! Can't believe you have a scan friday!!! Wow that is quick, can't wait to hear how it goes!!

bubbles when is mil coming? Ugh how awful its on your clomid week, i always feel especially rubbish around then!!

XX


----------



## kim77

Well myAF arrived this morning so that it from me for a while now.  Feel really happy about it all tho and want to send positive vibed to all you lovelies.

Take care and lots of luck, I may be back

xxx


----------



## linlou17

all the best kim will miss you, good luck and enjoy ella x

ad had bms for the first 4 or 5 days they said every day for first 3 days then every other days so   we got it right

ad all the best witht he scan let us know how you get on

bubbs you make me laugh i am just the same


----------



## TracyK

Hi ladies how are you all? Just booked tickets for me and DH to go and see Sleuth at the theatre on Friday - looking forward to our date  . Inlaws were here at weekend, left this morning so looking forward to having hubby to myself and some lovin  Worked out the clinic scales say I'm 2kgs heavier than mine - grrr!  According to mine I have only 2kgs to go. Been naughty all weekend so back to the grindstone this week so can get that clomid! The fact I don't need a period to start is a big encouragement


----------



## lawsy

Thanks to all who sent me good wishes, everything seems soooooooo much better already. Got myself stuck into painting our lounge today, quite therapeutic!

Cd 24 for me n the month just feels soooooooo long, but got lower backache, so I reckon af may come earlier than norm n that it's not worked this mth. I am not even sure if I ovulated, cos very little pain this mth n temps rose as early as cd11. It's really frustrating not being monitored, cos I just don't have a clue if it's working or not.  

I havent approached the subject of continuing ttc with dp yet, my mum tells me I should forget it for a while, but it feels like with the trouble we have that we should get a move on! I am sure that things will be much better once bil goes n we certainly aired a lot of differences!

hummmmm? xxxxx


----------



## linlou17

lawsy i am sure things will be better once bil is out of the way, if you get chance to talk i would see how he feels about it but try not to pressure him (easier said than done i know) either way you have to do what is right for both of you, im hoping that you get things sorted and can get on with ttc again soon  

i have got spotting today   af due around friday this week so loooks like bfn for me

L x


----------



## bubblicous

lin lou fngers crossed its not af


----------



## abbybella

Linlou  its not over yet!! You still spotting?

Lawsy glad you are feeling better hun . Its a tough question though whether to carry on ttc straight away if there are problems with dh.... I probably would as it has taken so long to get to this point.
BUT if problems are really bad and tx worked it could cause more stress and problems. you need to talk dp about it all and maybe put tx off for a while if you need time as a couple to work things through... Are things getting better now? When is bil leaving? 

Go Tracy you can do it  i have been sooo bad this weekend  Month with food! I lost 2 stone last year and i think i'm on my way to putting a stone back on!! I know its hard. Sleuth sounds good! I love mysteries!

Kim  Wishing you all the best hunny and maybe see you back once you feel ready for it all X Have fun with that gorgeous little girl of yours 

Watched Knocked up last night, was quite funny but i shouldn't have watched it! Pregnancy and baby made me more broody. arghhhhh 

X


----------



## bubblicous

abby - your up awful early knocked up is a brill film isnt it i loved it seen it twice meant to say on 2ww thread thanks for the wee photo coment hope your well hunni

everyone else i hope you all ok   

as for me im shattered today barley slept all night so im going to have a lie down shortly as my head is thumping 
im offically on the old 2ww but dont hold out much hope due to what dr said at scan but you never know

fairy dust to us all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lawsy

ta girls,

i think he's going early next wk, was online bookin a ferry lastnight. Things r good again, we have both been making so much more effort n i feel relaxed again for the first time in 6 mths! I guess i will see when af arrives what we'll do n talk then, don't want to spark any probs at mo? when i took my bbt this morn he asked me what the reading was.N i am often determined by my mother too much!!!!! 

Not sure when to test, judging by bbt i ovulated cd11 ish, as it rose then, it's been at that higher level ever since. i feel symptomatic of something, but i also feel so pumped full of drugs, god knows what is genuine n what is se!!

Apparantly I was conceived on my mum's 3rd round of clomid! This is my 3rd, but I did have a short break in between. I was laughing with my friend cos the first two times I got pg with the worst timing ever, when under a lot of stress!!! 1/ 3rd yr of dance degree at 21! no 2 / 3 mths into a new relationship!!! My body just seems to work that way.

Kim good luck, linlou hope it's not AF, honey send personal whenever ur ready n ad good luck for your scan! Everyone else love n luck xxxxxxxxxx 

P.s. best of british cleg xxxxxxxx


----------



## angel83

Hiya Everyone

CD 29 today and just on the AF wait now, Def not prg. Have no symptoms at all.

Will catch up and do personals later

angel83


----------



## angeldelight78

Evening ladies

hope ur all well  

just wanted to say Thankyou for the messages ladies & yes i will def let you all know what the scan shows friday  
everythings going very well at the mo so fingers crossed  

love Nicky xx


----------



## angeldelight78

angel83 said:


> Hiya Everyone
> 
> CD 29 today and just on the AF wait now, Def not prg. Have no symptoms at all.
> 
> Will catch up and do personals later
> 
> angel83


Hi Angel

Just wanted to say, i hardly had any symptoms of pregnancy & didnt know, i was sure AF was coming, lots of woman i know dont ness have symptoms, i stopped looking out for symptoms a few mths as like many ladies will tell you they can be very misleading.

Until AF shows you never know, dont want to get hopes up too much and say oh yes your preg but wanted to let you know and dont 4get it aint over till AF shows properly !!

wishing you loads luck hun  

love Nicky xx


----------



## cleg

Kim i wish you all the best hunny + you enjoy some time with your beautiful DD  will be nice for you to have a break + find yourself again  you know where we are so feel free to pop on + tell us how you are getting on 

Nicky cant wait for your news come friday

linlou  sweety it aint over 

bub, lawsy, abby, angel, shelley, miss MP, mrstrellis big hello's 

sorry been AWOL been back at work since yesterday so had plenty to do  no news here yet dont test till sunday

will be locking thread soon but will leave the link for new 1 

xxx


----------



## angeldelight78

aww thankyou Cleg - will come on ff friday and let you all know

Im so excited for your test day ... i cant wait      wishing you loads luck hun  xxxxx

passing on some baby dust


----------



## cleg

follow the link me dearies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=134520.0

1st one to post gets a bubble 

xxx


----------

